# 15 Robins . . . Driveler



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 12, 2011)

wow the yard is full of them this morning.  spring is around the corner.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

Yup.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2011)

This is gonna be exciting . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This is gonna be exciting . . .


 
Why?


----------



## Jranger (Feb 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This is gonna be exciting . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This is gonna be exciting . . .



'cause feathers tickle?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why?





Jranger said:


>





gobbleinwoods said:


> 'cause feathers tickle?






Cuz I'm posting nekkid, listening to Neil Diamond's Greatest Hitzzzzzzzz!!


And I'm feeling TINGLY  all OVA!!


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 12, 2011)

I knew a girl named Robin. She was from Warner Robins. Turned out she was a hawk!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cuz I'm posting nekkid, listening to Neil Diamond's Greatest Hitzzzzzzzz!!
> 
> 
> And I'm feeling TINGLY  all OVA!!



Sittin in a bean bag too?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Sittin in a bean bag too?





and eating Cheetos . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2011)

I can't quit lookin at my avatar .


----------



## Jranger (Feb 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> and eating Cheetos . . .



Gonna be obvious what sites you been visiting when Mrs. Quack gets home...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Gonna be obvious what sites you been visiting when Mrs. Quack gets home...





Idunnowhatchatalkinbout . . .


----------



## Jranger (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Feb 12, 2011)

Howdy folks.  Coming at ya "Live " from sunny Perry as I await to run a hair scramble race tomorrow on the dirt bike.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cuz I'm posting nekkid, listening to Neil Diamond's Greatest Hitzzzzzzzz!!
> 
> 
> And I'm feeling TINGLY  all OVA!!




SWEET CAROLINE......  

   

pass the cheetos.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm feeling all tingly


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> I'm feeling all tingly






Yeahhhhhhhh baybeeeeeee!!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 12, 2011)

Been a good day. Supervised while The Redhead painted the new back door, fixed the sonar unit on my boat, snatched out one of Abner`s tailfeathers then kicked him across the pen into the fence, tilled up the garden, fed Clyde some old bread and a busted egg, and relaxin` now, fixin` to grill some king size ribeyes.

Dadgum knee is kilin` me...


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Been a good day. Supervised while The Redhead painted the new back door, fixed the sonar unit on my boat, snatched out one of Abner`s tailfeathers then kicked him across the pen into the fence, tilled up the garden, fed Clyde some old bread and a busted egg, and relaxin` now, fixin` to grill some king size ribeyes.
> 
> Dadgum knee is kilin` me...



Sounds like a very productive day


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Been a good day. Supervised while The Redhead painted the new back door, fixed the sonar unit on my boat, snatched out one of Abner`s tailfeathers then kicked him across the pen into the fence, tilled up the garden, fed Clyde some old bread and a busted egg, and relaxin` now, fixin` to grill some king size ribeyes.
> 
> Dadgum knee is kilin` me...




\

It's ALL about you ain't it . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> \
> 
> It's ALL about you ain't it . . .






Today it is!  

Give Jen my regards!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2011)

Did somebody say TINGLY....I got a lil tingly earlier today messin' wiff lektricity. It wasn't a bama-Jesus moment, but close!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Today it is!
> 
> Give Jen my regards!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>




The Lady in your avatar!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> The Lady in your avatar!!





Ohhhhhhhhh . . . she ain't no lady!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 12, 2011)

yup... that'll teach her...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 12, 2011)

boys... yall just dont know.  Good day today. Gona hurt yall with some pics later.  

How yall is tonight????  Been wading in the crick for about 5 hours now.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 12, 2011)

Holy crap


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 12, 2011)

I need some new pictures.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 12, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> Holy crap


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 12, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


>



Sorry; I just; crap; nevermind


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

Boneheadedknuckledragginwinderlikkinidjits...


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Boneheadedknuckledragginwinderlikkinidjits...



you rang?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> you rang?


 
You get the vacuum cleaner ahold of your nose yet??


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You get the vacuum cleaner ahold of your nose yet??



NO but I'm not far from it  

I figure slather up with Vicks, take a few chugs outta the peach mason jar and go to bed, sometime tonight... that outta cure me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> NO but I'm not far from it
> 
> I figure slather up with Vicks, take a few chugs outta the peach mason jar and go to bed, sometime tonight... that outta cure me


 
Or at least make it where you don't care..


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey Snow!!! 


Tell that Charolais that I have some of her kinfolk on the grill right now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Boneheadedknuckledragginwinderlikkinidjits...



Here!!!



SnowHunter said:


> you rang?




 Snowwyshmoo!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Snow!!!
> 
> 
> Tell that Charolais that I have some of her kinfolk on the grill right now.


 
How bout tossin one of those on my plate while you're at it..


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How bout tossin one of those on my plate while you're at it..





Gotcha covered!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How bout tossin one of those on my plate while you're at it..





Nicodemus said:


> Gotcha covered!




Well if ya tossin this a way....make it a 2fer!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Or at least make it where you don't care..


yup  


Nicodemus said:


> Hey Snow!!!
> 
> 
> Tell that Charolais that I have some of her kinfolk on the grill right now.


Hey Nick 

She might just run me over when I do  

Steaks sound good.. we just had mac n cheese w/tuna  


Jeff C. said:


> Here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeffieshmoo!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 12, 2011)

OMG


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> OMG


----------



## nkbigdog (Feb 12, 2011)

I should have warn my waders before I read this thred.  It's gitten Deep


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

nkbigdog said:


> I should have warn my waders before I read this thred. It's gitten Deep


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2011)

nkbigdog said:


> I should have warn my waders before I read this thred.  It's gitten Deep




You get used to it....after goin in over your head a time or two!!


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 12, 2011)

go jr!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> go jr!!!!!!!!



Who?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 12, 2011)

Seth!! Read your last post, especially the fine print at the bottom!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2011)

and yes, i knocked off a bunch of exclamation points( that's the ! symbol) because it blew up the page.


----------



## Otis (Feb 12, 2011)

Anyone here?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Feb 12, 2011)

Evening folks.   Everyone doing ok this evening?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2011)

Otis said:


> Anyone here?



mebbe......


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Seth!! Read your last post, especially the fine print at the bottom!!










Otis said:


> Anyone here?



Kind of, sort of, well, not sure.....



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening folks.   Everyone doing ok this evening?



Doin fine...other than I need to go eat, how you is RM???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening folks. Everyone doing ok this evening?


 
Doin good. How about you Kim?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2011)

Howdy Kim!
How's that heated motorcycle suit handling the weather so far?


----------



## Otis (Feb 12, 2011)

Where did thread go talking about saling things without pics?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

Otis said:


> Where did thread go talking about saling things without pics?


 
My guess is Eddie deleted it..


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 12, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening folks.   Everyone doing ok this evening?



Hey Kim  Ready for the ride tomorrow


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2011)

Otis said:


> Where did thread go talking about saling things without pics?



Eddy kilt it.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 12, 2011)

Who let GIW start the new driveler?    

Good evening all


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 12, 2011)

Got a nasty cold. Gunna get medicated and hit the sack. Yall have a good evening.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Got a nasty cold. Gunna get medicated and hit the sack. Yall have a good evening.


 
Hope you kick it soon, it's goin around. The kid has it and I'm not feeling 100%. Might have to have a date with the creek tonight to try and fend it off.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Who let GIW start the new driveler?
> 
> Good evening all



What up pa-paw to be?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 12, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Got a nasty cold. Gunna get medicated and hit the sack. Yall have a good evening.



Good evening sterlos


rhbama3 said:


> What up pa-paw to be?



Still pumped up

Bust a flock of 11 Gobblers and Jakes.   And the bucks still have their antlers.  No shedding yet up a camp.

Awesome day to be outside.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good evening sterlos
> 
> 
> Still pumped up
> ...



I'm trying so hard not to think about turkeys right now with all this housework. Couldn't help but think they were gobbling this morning. It was beautiful....


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Who let GIW start the new driveler?
> 
> Good evening all


Hey AJ 


Sterlo58 said:


> Got a nasty cold. Gunna get medicated and hit the sack. Yall have a good evening.



Nighy Neil.. its definetly goin around 

Hey Wingman


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey AJ
> 
> 
> Nighy Neil.. its definetly goin around
> ...



Hiya, Snowbabe!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 12, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey AJ
> 
> 
> Nighy Neil.. its definetly goin around
> ...



Hello snowbabe 

 Did not think we would see til about 10:30 night with all the work, but we are glad your here.


Rob,   I need to stay home and get some stuff squared away.  Could not stop the call of the wild thou.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hello snowbabe
> 
> Did not think we would see til about 10:30 night with all the work, but we are glad your here.
> 
> ...



I had no idea when we started all this that it would be like this. I'm tired, i'm about out of money, and i need to kill something bad. Supposed to go rabbit hunting the week after next, and need to see if there any snipe in Lowndesboro this year. PLUS, i haven't even got my trail cam batteries charged up. Still need to put them out and see if any turkeys are running around Stewart County. Doubt seriously that i'll be at WAR this year.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Snowbabe!!


Hey!!! Ready to open up da showroom of a house yet?  



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hello snowbabe
> 
> Did not think we would see til about 10:30 night with all the work, but we are glad your here.
> 
> ...


I'm sick... didn't get much accomplished today, except emptying a whole box of kleenex and NOT my nose 

I gave myself an easy day.. gonna be pushin 700lb wet hay bales tomorrow


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I had no idea when we started all this that it would be like this. I'm tired, i'm about out of money, and i need to kill something bad. Supposed to go rabbit hunting the week after next, and need to see if there any snipe in Lowndesboro this year. PLUS, i haven't even got my trail cam batteries charged up. Still need to put them out and see if any turkeys are running around Stewart County. Doubt seriously that i'll be at WAR this year.


 
So let me get this straight. You didn't go rabbit hunting while it was too cold for the rattlers to be out, but now that it's gonna be 70 plus degrees and the rattlers will be out huntin you're gonna stomp through the brush piles to try and kill bunny rabbits????


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So let me get this straight. You didn't go rabbit hunting while it was too cold for the rattlers to be out, but now that it's gonna be 70 plus degrees and the rattlers will be out huntin you're gonna stomp through the brush piles to try and kill bunny rabbits????



The guy that owns the land decides when i can go. Just happy to be invited again to this place. Remember this?
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=298230&highlight=bad+bunnies
I'll dodge snakes for another day like that!


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 12, 2011)

i hate carl edwards


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i hate carl edwards



Well, i'm sure he hates you back.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> The guy that owns the land decides when i can go. Just happy to be invited again to this place. Remember this?
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=298230&highlight=bad+bunnies
> I'll dodge snakes for another day like that!


 
That was a good day. I hope you have a repeat..


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2011)

okay, gotta clean up the kitchen before Bubbette gets home from Atlanta. See ya'll later!


----------



## slip (Feb 12, 2011)

dont look now but ...

there is a bigfoot show on the history channel.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I had no idea when we started all this that it would be like this. I'm tired, i'm about out of money, and i need to kill something bad. Supposed to go rabbit hunting the week after next, and need to see if there any snipe in Lowndesboro this year. PLUS, i haven't even got my trail cam batteries charged up. Still need to put them out and see if any turkeys are running around Stewart County. Doubt seriously that i'll be at WAR this year.


No oyster shucker.    You will be missed    We got plenty if you want to head north this season.


SnowHunter said:


> Hey!!! Ready to open up da showroom of a house yet?
> 
> I'm sick... didn't get much accomplished today, except emptying a whole box of kleenex and NOT my nose
> 
> I gave myself an easy day.. gonna be pushin 700lb wet hay bales tomorrow


Put the brush guard on the 250, and use diesel power. 

Hope the cold does not say with you long.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> So let me get this straight. You didn't go rabbit hunting while it was too cold for the rattlers to be out, but now that it's gonna be 70 plus degrees and the rattlers will be out huntin you're gonna stomp through the brush piles to try and kill bunny rabbits????



Why you got to bust him out like that?


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 12, 2011)

Evening All!  Just read through and see a lot of you are sick.  Here's a little tip that you may not know about.  Put some Vick's Vapor rub on your feed before going to bed and put socks on.  It really works.  It will help you stop coughing and sleep so much better.

And Mucinex is your friend.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Why you got to bust him out like that?


 
Cause you ain't invited me to go rabbit stompin at your place..



fitfabandfree said:


> Evening All! Just read through and see a lot of you are sick. Here's a little tip that you may not know about. Put some Vick's Vapor rub on your *feed* before going to bed and put socks on. It really works. It will help you stop coughing and sleep so much better.
> 
> And Mucinex is your friend.


 
Wouldn't that make it taste real bad??


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, i'm sure he hates you back.



he wrecked jr


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> he wrecked jr


 
NASCAR will rot your brain..


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cause you ain't invited me to go rabbit stompin at your place..
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that make it taste real bad??


  Ok then.  Just put it on your feeT


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> No oyster shucker.    You will be missed    We got plenty if you want to head north this season.
> 
> Put the brush guard on the 250, and use diesel power.
> 
> ...


Oh heck no... don't wanna get it stuck, _again_!!!  Takin the 1ton down  It hauls better, and has a brake set up   Mebe I can get the two bulls to pull em off    


fitfabandfree said:


> Evening All!  Just read through and see a lot of you are sick.  Here's a little tip that you may not know about.  Put some Vick's Vapor rub on your feed before going to bed and put socks on.  It really works.  It will help you stop coughing and sleep so much better.
> 
> And Mucinex is your friend.


Tried that once... didn't work 

Usually do a boiled mix of onion, lemon, ginger, honey, brown sugar w a orange spice tea bag. Out of all those, so I'm just doin vapo rub and strooooooong alkeehawl


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Ok then. Just put it on your feeT


 
I'm pouting with you right now........Shush it woman!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cause you ain't invited me to go rabbit stompin at your place..
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that make it taste real bad??


Have Turkey, if you want to try a hand in it.    Not seen many wabbits

Yup


Seth carter said:


> he wrecked jr


That a good thing


SnowHunter said:


> Oh heck no... don't wanna get it stuck, _again_!!!  Takin the 1ton down  It hauls better, and has a brake set up   Mebe I can get the two bulls to pull em off
> 
> Tried that once... didn't work
> 
> Usually do a boiled mix of onion, lemon, ginger, honey, brown sugar w a orange spice tea bag. Out of all those, so I'm just doin vapo rub and strooooooong alkeehawl


Getting  stuck half the fun.
Just got to motivate the bulls the right way


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm pouting with you right now........Shush it woman!!



Don't you know by now, women don't shush.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 12, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Don't you know by now, women don't shush.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 12, 2011)

Hmmm... snow.  I don't know then.  It worked great for me a few weeks back when I had bronchitis.  Hope what you are doing works for you soon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Don't you know by now, women don't shush.


 
It has been known to happen in extreme cases..


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It has been known to happen in extreme cases..[/QUOTE
> 
> Not with this woman.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 12, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Hmmm... snow.  I don't know then.  It worked great for me a few weeks back when I had bronchitis.  Hope what you are doing works for you soon.


Glad it worked for ya!!!

Guess I'm just some wierd anomoly (no comment from the peanut gallery  )

I'm sure I'll be over it soon... can't keep a good woman down!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Miguel Cervantes said:
> 
> 
> > It has been known to happen in extreme cases..[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 12, 2011)

So I went out to dinner tonight at Buffalo's, and got their hot chocolate chip cookie and ice cream, with chocolate drizzle.  Man, that dessert is the debil!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 12, 2011)

Howdy folks, hope ya`ll are doin` good.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 12, 2011)

I must have missed something Miguel.  What are we pouting about tonight?  I don't want to pout.  I've had a great week.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks, hope ya`ll are doin` good.


 
Full as a tick. That steak was awesome, I appreciate it.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did it take you a whole jar to cover them big ol' feets..?


I had to get out the big shipping crate  


fitfabandfree said:


> So I went out to dinner tonight at Buffalo's, and got their hot chocolate chip cookie and ice cream, with chocolate drizzle.  Man, that dessert is the debil!



drizzle and debil in the same sentence?  say it aint so!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I must have missed something Miguel. What are we pouting about tonight? I don't want to pout. I've had a great week.


 
I can't remember...


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 12, 2011)

Evenin Nick


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Seth!! Read your last post, especially the fine print at the bottom!!



how did i blow up the page


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks, hope ya`ll are doin` good.



Hey Nic!  Doing good here.  How about you?


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can't remember...



There you go, showing your age again.  Memory goes first, ya know?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 12, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Hey Nic!  Doing good here.  How about you?





I was doin` good, what with the ribeye, and asparagus. Then, I had to try to eat at least half of the strawberry shortcake at one time. Now I`m miserable!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> how did i blow up the page


 
You acted like Carl Edwards..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 12, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Glad it worked for ya!!!
> 
> Guess I'm just some wierd anomoly (no comment from the peanut gallery  )
> 
> I'm sure I'll be over it soon... can't keep a good woman down!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> fitfabandfree said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'm still gonna pout..
> ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 12, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> how did i blow up the page





Those 5 million !!!!!!!!!! That`s how!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey AJ!  You missed the ribeyes that Hugh and me had!


----------



## slip (Feb 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I was doin` good, what with the ribeye, and asparagus. Then, I had to try to eat at least half of the strawberry shortcake at one time. Now I`m miserable!!



so you saved the other half for me....awesome!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 12, 2011)

slip said:


> so you saved the other half for me....awesome!





You better get here before the Bottomless Pit finds his way home!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> You better get here before the Bottomless Pit finds his way home!!


 Is he the Bottomless Pit? or the Garbage Disposal. I heard if it remotely looks edible he's on it..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey AJ!  You missed the ribeyes that Hugh and me had!



My phone never rang


I was up north trying keep AL33 and Ta-ton-ka in check.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 12, 2011)

Goodnight folks.  I'm signing out for the night.  Tomorrow is my only day off.  I plan to sleep in a little.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is he the Bottomless Pit? or the Garbage Disposal. I heard if it remotely looks edible he's on it..





Both!!!!!  And he eats stuff that would kill you and me. Cast iron stomach on that boy!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Goodnight folks. I'm signing out for the night. Tomorrow is my only day off. I plan to sleep in a little.


 
Gonna sleep in til' 6:45 huh???

Nite FFFFFF


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 12, 2011)

Take care, 3F.


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Those 5 million !!!!!!!!!! That`s how!



sorry


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gonna sleep in til' 6:45 huh???
> 
> Nite FFFFFF



Pretty much.  Maybe even as late as 7.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Take care, 3F.



Goodnight Nic!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 12, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Goodnight folks.  I'm signing out for the night.  Tomorrow is my only day off.  I plan to sleep in a little.



Good night Fit


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2011)

Sweeeet Baby Jesus...................
How ya'll are tonight??  
OH, History channel on 'bout "bigfeet"


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Sweeeet Baby Jesus...................
> How ya'll are tonight??
> OH, History channel on 'bout "bigfeet"





Good evenin`, Miss!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Sweeeet Baby Jesus...................
> How ya'll are tonight??
> OH, History channel on 'bout "bigfeet"


 
Oh no!!! Not more Bigfeets!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Good evenin`, Miss!!


Hi my 'demus!!  Prop that leg up & get some relief, ya hear??



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh no!!! Not more Bigfeets!!!


  Where's slip???


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Sweeeet Baby Jesus...................
> How ya'll are tonight??
> OH, History channel on 'bout "bigfeet"



Hello KEEBO


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hi my 'demus!!  Prop that leg up & get some relief, ya hear??
> 
> 
> Where's slip???





Got it propped up!  

Slip be around here somewhere.


----------



## slip (Feb 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Where's slip???



gotta be around here somewhere ...


----------



## slip (Feb 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Slip be around here somewhere.





slip said:


> gotta be around here somewhere ...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hello KEbolious


 Hellloooo my awesomeaussiedaddy!!



Nicodemus said:


> Got it propped up!
> 
> Slip be around here somewhere.


Good deal!!  Those steaks sounded good, I cut up some deer loin & put them to soak & then put them on skewer's with a few onions, plopped them on the grill and MAN, the couple I "taste tested" were purty darn good, got some bell pepper blend with added onions with a couple dollops of butter on the side and baked taters ready to go with it in just a bit!



slip said:


> gotta be around here somewhere ...





slip said:


>


 You watchin it too??


----------



## slip (Feb 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You watchin it too??



nah i watched it a week or two ago, plus that...i already know more then i ever wanted to know about bigfoot after mindlessly reading that thread.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2011)

< Honey nut cheerio's and milk


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> < Honey nut cheerio's and milk


 
Skim, 2% or whole?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2011)

slip said:


> nah i watched it a week or two ago, plus that...i already know more then i ever wanted to know about bigfoot after mindlessly reading that thread.


I haven't seen it before, so if nothing else, I have it on for noise right now..........



rhbama3 said:


> < Honey nut cheerio's and milk


Aaaawww, heart healthy!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Skim, 2% or whole?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Skim, 2% or whole?



whole. Can't stand milk water.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Skim, 2% or whole?





Cow, goat, or camel?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> NASCAR will rot your brain..


Dang!!...........The boy ain't much to work with in the first place!!

Good evening folks!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Cow, goat, or camel?


Hey now, goat milk ain't half bad!!  Don't know nuffin bout camel though!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dang!!...........The boy ain't much to work with in the first place!!
> 
> Good evening folks!!


MITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I haven't seen it before, so if nothing else, I have it on for noise right now..........
> 
> 
> Aaaawww, heart healthy!


They campfire looked awesome. 


Nicodemus said:


> Cow, goat, or camel?



I have had a steak from a camel in Tunsia.   It was a bit on the gamey side.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Aaaawww, heart healthy!



Naw, Keebs. Just wanted something sweet and the girls have eaten all the little Debbies lelly rolls i tried to hide.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey now, goat milk ain't half bad!! Don't know nuffin bout camel though!


 
I guess the advantage to camel milk over a goat is you could drink it standing up.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> They campfire looked awesome.
> 
> 
> I have had a steak from a camel in Tunsia.   It was a bit on the gamey side.


It WAS nice........... inbetween running in & out of the shop helping rearrange stuff!
Uuuuhhh, gamey?? GARLIC POWDER!!



rhbama3 said:


> Naw, Keebs. Just wanted something sweet and the girls have eaten all the little Debbies lelly rolls i tried to hide.


Hey, it fits the bill!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I guess the advantage to camel milk over a goat is you could drink it standing up.


 Gawd you're on a roll tonight!!


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Seth carter (Feb 12, 2011)

Technically, if John is "he as you are me as you are me and we are all together", and John says he is the walrus, but the walrus was Paul, that would also make Paul "He." And if you are also he, that would make you the walrus, too, and if we are all together, that would make us all the walrus. It makes total sense and﻿ no sense at all. Yes, I DID work that all out myself.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> Technically, if John is "he as you are me as you are me and we are all together", and John says he is the walrus, but the walrus was Paul, that would also make Paul "He." And if you are also he, that would make you the walrus, too, and if we are all together, that would make us all the walrus. It makes total sense and﻿ no sense at all. Yes, I DID work that all out myself.


 
Ringo was the Walrus. I mean,,,,,,,look at him!!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ringo was the Walrus. I mean,,,,,,,look at him!!!!



im the yellow submarine


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2011)

Seth carter said:


>



Class, what we have here are lyric's written by 4 hippies high on LSD. 
Love their music, but MAN! they did a lot of drugs....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> MITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Evening Darlin!!


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Class, what we have here are lyric's written by 4 hippies high on LSD.
> Love their music, but MAN! they did a lot of drugs....



still have awsome music


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> still have awsome music


 
The Beatles music will rot your brain..


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Class, what we have here are lyric's written by 4 hippies high on LSD.
> Love their music, but MAN! they did a lot of drugs....


 Agreed!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Darlin!!


 you have to split wood again today?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The Beatles music will rot your brain..


 Is THAT what happened to you?!?!?!?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you have to split wood again today?



Just spent the day being lazy!!..........After the week I had last week!! I needed a day off


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just spent the day being lazy!!..........After the week I had last week!! I needed a day off


 Yep, I'd agree you deserved it!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Is THAT what happened to you?!?!?!?


 
Meeebeeee


----------



## Keebs (Feb 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Meeebeeee


MMmmmHHmmmmm, yeah, I know............


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 12, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just spent the day being lazy!!..........After the week I had last week!! I needed a day off


That a old Hank song.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> That a old Hank song.


Could be!!


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The Beatles music will rot your brain..



too late


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> too late



It wasn't the music, it was the lead paint chips that got you. Fired off any more firecrackers in school lately?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 12, 2011)

nighty nite time.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> nighty nite time.



Me too brother 

Good night all


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 12, 2011)

Time to check in after being on them four fans of freedom. 
 Knowing lil'ol me, ya'll folkz is either stealth or sleep. 
 Whoops,..... i see a blip. Uhh-huh at's allright.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> nighty nite time.





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Me too brother
> 
> Good night all


Me too!!...........Ya'll have a good one!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 12, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Time to check in after being on them four fans of freedom.
> Knowing lil'ol me, ya'll folkz is either stealth or sleep.
> Whoops,..... i see a blip. Uhh-huh at's allright.



Howdy Craig!!........Hate to cut, and run on ya, but I gotta be up early in the AM!!

Catch the lights on your way out if you don't mind!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Time to check in after being on them four fans of freedom.
> Knowing lil'ol me, ya'll folkz is either stealth or sleep.
> Whoops,..... i see a blip. Uhh-huh at's allright.





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Craig!!........Hate to cut, and run on ya, but I gotta be up early in the AM!!
> 
> Catch the lights on your way out if you don't mind!!


Me too!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 13, 2011)

is it morning yet?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 13, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> is it morning yet?



It certainly is.  Want a cup of go juice?









threeleggedpigmy said:


> Who let GIW start the new driveler?
> 
> Good evening all



Well when we got to 1043 posts and thecrocwearingmod was reported lost someone had to.


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 13, 2011)

Ugh.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 13, 2011)

3 computers fixed yesterday,today is the day to fix the damage to the wife's car....


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 13, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> 3 computers fixed yesterday,today is the day to fix the damage to the wife's car....



I slept all day yesterday...gotta virus. Got 2 puters to fix...1 needs a power supply before I can tell what else is wrong with it...the other had that nasty anti virus virus and was so far gone I just decided to install Unbutu on it now it won't access the internet. This is pro bono work.

I emailed ya back on the diawa.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 13, 2011)

Morning!  It's going to be a beautiful day.  Slept in until a whopping 7:15 this morning.

Now time to shower and get started on the day.  Today's agenda.... grocery shop, finish the laundry, clean bathrooms and floors, walk the Silver Comet Trail (well, part of it), and cook dinner.

Have a good one!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Morning!  It's going to be a beautiful day.  Slept in until a whopping 7:15 this morning.
> 
> Now time to shower and get started on the day.  Today's agenda.... grocery shop, finish the laundry, clean bathrooms and floors, walk the Silver Comet Trail (well, part of it), and cook dinner.
> 
> Have a good one!




That's a long list there ff&f, good morning!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 13, 2011)

Sweetwater said:


> I slept all day yesterday...gotta virus. Got 2 puters to fix...1 needs a power supply before I can tell what else is wrong with it...the other had that nasty anti virus virus and was so far gone I just decided to install Unbutu on it now it won't access the internet. This is pro bono work.
> 
> I emailed ya back on the diawa.



Most likely the Unbutu does not have a driver for your network device,if you can figure out what the device type is you may find one by google search....Let me know if ya need some help....Email replied


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Morning! It's going to be a beautiful day. Slept in until a whopping 7:15 this morning.
> 
> Now time to shower and get started on the day. Today's agenda.... grocery shop, finish the laundry, clean bathrooms and floors, walk the Silver Comet Trail (well, part of it), and cook dinner.
> 
> Have a good one!


 
Pffffft I'm tired reading all of that, I'm going back to bed..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2011)

Hmmmmmm...what to do today??? Gonna be purty


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> That's a long list there ff&f, good morning!!!



Always is on Sundays, because that is my only day off.  I work much harder on the weekends at home than I do during the week at work.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pffffft I'm tired reading all of that, I'm going back to bed..



I like to think that it keeps me young.  I'm afraid to stop moving because I think I will get old faster.  

You better get up and do something now while you still have the chance.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Always is on Sundays, because that is my only day off. I work much harder on the weekends at home than I do during the week at work.


 
Oh, and thanks for the vicks on the feet recommendation. When I get out of the ER I'll fill folks in on how that effects your cold symptoms...


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh, and thanks for the vicks on the feet recommendation. When I get out of the ER I'll fill folks in on how that effects your cold symptoms...



Well they had it on GMA and I tried it, and it worked great for me a few weeks ago.  I stopped coughing immediately, and slept like a baby all night.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Well they had it on GMA and I tried it, and it worked great for me a few weeks ago. I stopped coughing immediately, and slept like a baby all night.


 
Well, I haven't been able to sleep in that "face down with my arms and legs tucked up underneath me" position in years. But if you say so!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 13, 2011)

Mornin all my hawt sext dribblas!! 

Mornin to the rest o yall knuckledraggers as well!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin all my hawt sext dribblas!!
> 
> Mornin to the rest o yall knuckledraggers as well!


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, I haven't been able to sleep in that "face down with my arms and legs tucked up underneath me" position in years. But if you say so!!!



Slimfast






Morning Folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Slimfast
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin douge!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Slimfast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ohhhhh,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,A wise guy huh?


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin douge!!


What up Jeff


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ohhhhh,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,A wise guy huh?


Hey its working for me.Down about 50lbs


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> What up Jeff
> 
> Hey its working for me.Down about 50lbs


 
One trip to Taco Bell comes close to doing that for me..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 13, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin all my hawt sext dribblas!!
> 
> Mornin to the rest o yall knuckledraggers as well!



I believe you put me in group two.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2011)

Good lord, between the Bigfeets thread and all of the baiting threads (and we won't even get into the Spiritual or Political forums) there sure are a lot of igernant folks out there. The mind, what a terrible thing to waste..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good lord, between the Bigfeets thread and all of the baiting threads (and we won't even get into the Spiritual or Political forums) there sure are a lot of igernant folks out there. The mind, what a terrible thing to waste..



Is it ethical to bait bf?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is it ethical to bait bf?


 
Yes, but you can't kill him because you'll be tried for murder...


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 13, 2011)

MORNIN drivlets


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good lord, between the Bigfeets thread and all of the baiting threads (and we won't even get into the Spiritual or Political forums) there sure are a lot of igernant folks out there. The mind, what a terrible thing to waste..



and for some of us, the mind just decided to take vacation without posting notice first  so we just stay outta that stuff


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> and for some of us, the mind just decided to take vacation without posting notice first  so we just stay outta that stuff


 

but, but, but,,,,,,,,,,It's so fun smacking slow moving stupid people around...


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> but, but, but,,,,,,,,,,It's so fun smacking slow moving stupid people around...





until the helmet connects with that darn winder, and then ya gotta watch out for glass shards


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 13, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I believe you put me in group two.



I'm scared to ask which group I was put in!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good lord, between the Bigfeets thread and all of the baiting threads (and we won't even get into the Spiritual or Political forums) there sure are a lot of igernant folks out there. The mind, what a terrible thing to waste..



I thought that was what the driveler thread was for


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I'm scared to ask which group I was put in!




Just ASSume like everybody else!!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Just ASSume like everybody else!!!



So I can lie to myself and believe it that way!  I think I will do that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> So I can lie to myself and believe it that way!  I think I will do that.




Works everytime


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Works everytime


 
What about the time that,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,awe nevermind,,,,,,,,,,,she'll find out soon enough..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What about the time that,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,awe nevermind,,,,,,,,,,,she'll find out soon enough..


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 13, 2011)

moanin'......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2011)

Word of caution to those attempting the Vicks on the bottom of the feet remedy:

I tried this wives tale recipe of a cure last night. Best I can tell this is how it works. Not having someone in the house to apply it for me, I sat down on the bed and slathered it all over the bottom of my feet. The first obstacle was what do you do with the residue that is left all over your hands? You can't get up and walk to a towel, lest you get carpet fuzz stuck all to the bottom of your feet and leave a slug trail across the room into the bathroom that your spouse is sure to disapprove of when she arrives home. So you are left with one choice, smear as much of it on your chest and various extremeties until it is mostly gone, then rub your hands together vigorously to deplete the remainder of it.

When you lay down your nasal passages will be overwhelmed with the vapors of Vick's due to the many places on your body were spread. This serves to open up the breathing thus allowing you to fall asleep breathing easy.

However, upon waking is where the pseudo remedy really kicks in. First thing you do is rub the sleep out of your eyes. (mistake #1) Then, reacting to the violent burning you blindly find your way to the bathroom, totally forgetting the slimy substance all over the bottom of your feet. Upon hitting the tile floor any form of traction is near impossible. Losing said traction you make a rapid descent downward, and in the process rip the towel rack off of the door in a futile attempt to remain upright. None of these actions prevent you from cracking your elbow and ribs on the hard tile floor.

Next you attempt to crawl into the shower in order to wash all of the slime from your extremities. In order to take full advantage of the shower you attempt to stand up (mistake #2) Water plus Vicks is even more slick than it was on the tile floor, so upon cracking your head against the sides and floor of the shower you now have  a laundry list of wounds and pain you are coping with. So you do the next rational thing, while writhing on the floor of the shower in pain, and that is to rid the bottom of your feet from this satanic substance. Once that is achieved you can continue to cleanse the rest of your body of this vaporous demon.

In conclusion, the only benefit it offeres is #1; a good nights rest, breathing easy, and #2; so many different injuries to your body that you cease to remember that your sinuses were the issue to begin with.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 13, 2011)

Mornin folks


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Word of caution to those attempting the Vicks on the bottom of the feet remedy:
> 
> I tried this wives tale recipe of a cure last night. Best I can tell this is how it works. Not having someone in the house to apply it for me, I sat down on the bed and slathered it all over the bottom of my feet. The first obstacle was what do you do with the residue that is left all over your hands? You can't get up and walk to a towel, lest you get carpet fuzz stuck all to the bottom of your feet and leave a slug trail across the room into the bathroom that your spouse is sure to disapprove of when she arrives home. So you are left with one choice, smear as much of it on your chest and various extremeties until it is mostly gone, then rub your hands together vigorously to deplete the remainder of it.
> 
> ...





Should have had your helmet on.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Word of caution to those attempting the Vicks on the bottom of the feet remedy:
> 
> I tried this wives tale recipe of a cure last night. Best I can tell this is how it works. Not having someone in the house to apply it for me, I sat down on the bed and slathered it all over the bottom of my feet. The first obstacle was what do you do with the residue that is left all over your hands? You can't get up and walk to a towel, lest you get carpet fuzz stuck all to the bottom of your feet and leave a slug trail across the room into the bathroom that your spouse is sure to disapprove of when she arrives home. So you are left with one choice, smear as much of it on your chest and various extremeties until it is mostly gone, then rub your hands together vigorously to deplete the remainder of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Word of caution to those attempting the Vicks on the bottom of the feet remedy:
> 
> I tried this wives tale recipe of a cure last night. Best I can tell this is how it works. Not having someone in the house to apply it for me, I sat down on the bed and slathered it all over the bottom of my feet. The first obstacle was what do you do with the residue that is left all over your hands? You can't get up and walk to a towel, lest you get carpet fuzz stuck all to the bottom of your feet and leave a slug trail across the room into the bathroom that your spouse is sure to disapprove of when she arrives home. So you are left with one choice, smear as much of it on your chest and various extremeties until it is mostly gone, then rub your hands together vigorously to deplete the remainder of it.
> 
> ...


 oooooo poor shuggums!



Jranger said:


> Mornin folks


Mornin Jrbro!


----------



## Jranger (Feb 13, 2011)

Gotta get my butt down in the Garage. Time to pack up all my hunting gear and get it stowed...


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> oooooo poor shuggums!
> 
> 
> Mornin Jrbro!



Keebs, should i tell Miguel that they make these things called disposable gloves?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Keebs, should i tell Miguel that they make these things called disposable gloves?


Or that you're supposed to put socks on after applying??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Word of caution to those attempting the Vicks on the bottom of the feet remedy:
> 
> I tried this wives tale recipe of a cure last night. Best I can tell this is how it works. Not having someone in the house to apply it for me, I sat down on the bed and slathered it all over the bottom of my feet. The first obstacle was what do you do with the residue that is left all over your hands? You can't get up and walk to a towel, lest you get carpet fuzz stuck all to the bottom of your feet and leave a slug trail across the room into the bathroom that your spouse is sure to disapprove of when she arrives home. So you are left with one choice, smear as much of it on your chest and various extremeties until it is mostly gone, then rub your hands together vigorously to deplete the remainder of it.
> 
> ...





Now thats funny right there!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 13, 2011)

Mornin` folks!  Poll added to Snow`s light bub thread. Hugh, hope you don`t have lastin` permanent damage due to multiple collisions.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Word of caution to those attempting the Vicks on the bottom of the feet remedy:
> 
> I tried this wives tale recipe of a cure last night. Best I can tell this is how it works. Not having someone in the house to apply it for me, I sat down on the bed and slathered it all over the bottom of my feet. The first obstacle was what do you do with the residue that is left all over your hands? You can't get up and walk to a towel, lest you get carpet fuzz stuck all to the bottom of your feet and leave a slug trail across the room into the bathroom that your spouse is sure to disapprove of when she arrives home. So you are left with one choice, smear as much of it on your chest and various extremeties until it is mostly gone, then rub your hands together vigorously to deplete the remainder of it.
> 
> ...










Jranger said:


> Mornin folks



Mornin'JR!!!



Keebs said:


> oooooo poor shuggums!
> 
> 
> Mornin Jrbro!



YO!!!



rhbama3 said:


> Keebs, should i tell Miguel that they make these things called disposable gloves?






While you are at it, tell him the only TWO locations on your body to apply Vicks vapo-rub is on yer chest and under your nostrils OR above your upper lip


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Or that you're supposed to put socks on after applying??



Drivelers should always ask for help when highly technical questions such as applying salve is needed. 
I'm sure Quacks expertise in the area would have saved him much agony.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks!  Poll added to Snow`s light bub thread. Hugh, hope you don`t have lastin` permanent damage due to multiple collisions.


Mornin Nic!



Jeff C. said:


> YO!!!
> 
> While you are at it, tell him the only TWO locations on your body to apply Vicks vapo-rub is on yer chest and under your nostrils OR above your upper lip


 Mornin Chief!



rhbama3 said:


> Drivelers should always ask for help when highly technical questions such as applying salve is needed.
> I'm sure Quacks expertise in the area would have saved him much agony.


 He probably couldn't get ahold of Quack last nite, he was out in da jeep cruisin for chiks!


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 13, 2011)

Mornin yall 

Did some major trimmin yesterday...anyone have any use for some 1'-2' lengths of crepe myrtle wood?  Thickness varies from .5" to about 3" probably.  Of course I found out that it makes good bow wood after I sawed up the longer pieces 

May offer em up over in the primitive skills area for anyone wanting to make an ishi stick I guess 

Anyways...have a good one!


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Drivelers should always ask for help when highly technical questions such as applying salve is needed.
> I'm sure Quacks expertise in the area would have saved him much agony.


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Word of caution to those attempting the Vicks on the bottom of the feet remedy:
> 
> I tried this wives tale recipe of a cure last night. Best I can tell this is how it works. Not having someone in the house to apply it for me, I sat down on the bed and slathered it all over the bottom of my feet. The first obstacle was what do you do with the residue that is left all over your hands? You can't get up and walk to a towel, lest you get carpet fuzz stuck all to the bottom of your feet and leave a slug trail across the room into the bathroom that your spouse is sure to disapprove of when she arrives home. So you are left with one choice, smear as much of it on your chest and various extremeties until it is mostly gone, then rub your hands together vigorously to deplete the remainder of it.
> 
> ...





   Someone played a mean joke on you.  Sounds like most other drugs these days...the side effects are  worse than the help it provides


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Mornin yall
> 
> Did some major trimmin yesterday...anyone have any use for some 1'-2' lengths of crepe myrtle wood?  Thickness varies from .5" to about 3" probably.  Of course I found out that it makes good bow wood after I sawed up the longer pieces
> 
> ...



Mornin' BigO!!!  I could've used a couple of the long ones for the SPEAR I wanted to make....in case I run into a BF!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Mornin yall
> 
> Did some major trimmin yesterday...anyone have any use for some 1'-2' lengths of crepe myrtle wood?  Thickness varies from .5" to about 3" probably.  Of course I found out that it makes good bow wood after I sawed up the longer pieces
> 
> ...


 Lesson learned................ Mornin Ox!


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 13, 2011)

im so borrrreedddddd


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> im so borrrreedddddd



Koo-koo-ka-choo!!


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Koo-koo-ka-choo!!




mrcitypolicemansittingprettylittlepolicemeninarow


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Word of caution to those attempting the Vicks on the bottom of the feet remedy:
> 
> I tried this wives tale recipe of a cure last night. Best I can tell this is how it works. Not having someone in the house to apply it for me, I sat down on the bed and slathered it all over the bottom of my feet. The first obstacle was what do you do with the residue that is left all over your hands? You can't get up and walk to a towel, lest you get carpet fuzz stuck all to the bottom of your feet and leave a slug trail across the room into the bathroom that your spouse is sure to disapprove of when she arrives home. So you are left with one choice, smear as much of it on your chest and various extremeties until it is mostly gone, then rub your hands together vigorously to deplete the remainder of it.
> 
> ...





Called Dawn in my office to read this, she says "Poor Hugh" while giggling uncontrollably!!





rhbama3 said:


> Drivelers should always ask for help when highly technical questions such as applying salve is needed.
> I'm sure Quacks expertise in the area would have saved him much agony.






Yup, I could of added to his pain!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Called Dawn in my office to read this, she says "Poor Hugh" while giggling uncontrollably!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prolly wouldn't have waited sooo long to wash off though...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 13, 2011)

Seriously considering going fishing!!


Bass, or Crappie??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Seriously considering going fishing!!
> 
> 
> Bass, or Crappie??


 white perch


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Seriously considering going fishing!!
> 
> 
> Bass, or Crappie??




Both.....this time of year, I start out seeing if the Crappie bite is on. If not, I look for the Largemouth


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> white perch




Crappie 




Jeff C. said:


> Both.....this time of year, I start out seeing if the Crappie bite is on. If not, I look for the Largemouth





Farm pond doesn't have Crappie, got to go to Hamburg State Park for them, however the bass fishing there can be either bust, or boom, while the bass fishing at the farm is usually BOOM!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crappie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It don't matter, MizDawn's gonna outfish ya anyway!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crappie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bass fishing at Farm pond....*ACTION* boom-boom-boom!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Seriously considering going fishing!!
> 
> 
> Bass, or Crappie??



Doesn't realy matter as long as your just fishing. A bad day fishing is still better than a good day working.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> It don't matter, MizDawn's gonna outfish ya anyway!



She usually does!!





Jeff C. said:


> Bass fishing at Farm pond....*ACTION* boom-boom-boom!!!









dougefresh said:


> Doesn't realy matter as long as your just fishing. A bad day fishing is still better than a good day working.





Tru dat!!


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She usually does!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that your sister in law in your avatar


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 13, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It certainly is.  Want a cup of go juice?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry about that Brother,  I was doing some undercover work.  You did a good JOB



BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin all my hawt sext dribblas!!
> 
> Mornin to the rest o yall knuckledraggers as well!


IHey


SnowHunter said:


> until the helmet connects with that darn winder, and then ya gotta watch out for glass shards


Looking out for people,   Hope you are feeling better today.


Jeff C. said:


>


Morn  Jeff


rhbama3 said:


> moanin'......


Morining Bama


Jranger said:


> Mornin folks


Morning Jranger




Keebs said:


> Lesson learned................ Mornin Ox!



Morning Keebs 



Miguel,  I got some more vicks if you're out.


Hey Quack,   Could Vicks be used on the twista mat?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Doesn't realy matter as long as your just fishing. A bad day fishing is still better than a good day working.


Best Post today!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sorry about that Brother,  I was doing some undercover work.  You did a good JOB
> IHey
> Looking out for people,   Hope you are feeling better today.
> 
> ...


Well look who's the MQKing today!!


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Best Post today!!
> 
> 
> Well look who's the MQKing today!!


I've got my moments.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> I've got my moments.


----------



## slip (Feb 13, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> is it morning yet?



it is now.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2011)

slip said:


> it is now.


naawww, it's already after noon, now!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 13, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Is that your sister in law in your avatar





Not quite, but nice try!!


----------



## slip (Feb 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> naawww, it's already after noon, now!


_No._ its morning time.


now go cook up some breakfast...


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Or that you're supposed to put socks on after applying??



DING DING DING!!!  

Solution to Miguel's problem with the Vapor Rub fix:

Get the Vapor Rub, a hand towel and a pair of socks.

Sit down and put a small amount of Vapor Rub on your hands to spread on the bottom of your feet.

After applying said Vapor rub, wipe residue off with hand towel.

Then apply socks to your feet.  

Walk to the bathroom and wash your hands.

Walk back to the bedroom and climb in bed for a very restful night of sleep.

Sorry Miguel... I should have given the "Vapor Rub for Dummies" version last night.  Better late than never.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2011)

slip said:


> _No._ its morning time.
> 
> 
> now go cook up some breakfast...


YOU'RE the young'un YOU go fix ME some breakfast, bacon, pancakes, bacon, grits sound good!!



fitfabandfree said:


> DING DING DING!!!
> 
> Solution to Miguel's problem with the Vapor Rub fix:
> 
> ...


----------



## slip (Feb 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> YOU'RE the young'un YOU go fix ME some breakfast, bacon, pancakes, bacon, grits sound good!!



somebody do something with her...she's back talkin again.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 13, 2011)

Happy Sunday friends an fellers. This good weather make me congure up some winning numbers. How bout cha. Stealthers.

 Naw, where my good buddy Hankus?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 13, 2011)

Grrrrrrrrrr. . . waiting on a woman.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2011)

slip said:


> somebody do something with her...she's back talkin again.


Oh Look!!  Someone's gittin too big fer his britches, *again*!



hogtrap44 said:


> Happy Sunday friends an fellers. This good weather make me congure up some winning numbers. How bout cha. Stealthers.
> 
> Naw, where my good buddy Hankus?


Hiya HT!
 ain't seen'em round lately.............. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr. . . waiting on a woman and lovin every minute of it!


Hey, that's in a song........... I think it's copy righted...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Oh Look!!  Someone's gittin too big fer his britches, *again*!
> 
> 
> Hiya HT!
> ...





We're going fishing not to a fancy party!!


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 13, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Happy Sunday friends an fellers. This good weather make me congure up some winning numbers. How bout cha. Stealthers.
> 
> Naw, where my good buddy Hankus?


What up HT



Hooked On Quack said:


> We're going fishing not to a fancy party!!


count to 10 and open another beer.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We're going fishing not to a fancy party!!


That's one reason I collect caps........... one for any occasion!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 13, 2011)

Have you ever tried to watch a movie while a commercial linoleum scraper upper is going? It ain't easy. That thing is giving me a headache....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> That's one reason I collect caps........... one for any occasion!





She won't go ANYWHERE without being "dolled" up.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She won't go ANYWHERE without being "dolled" up.


shoot, you tell Dawn I said she dolls up a croaker sack!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> shoot, you tell Dawn I said she dolls up a croaker sack!!



Are you saying Mizz Dawn is a croaker sack?


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 13, 2011)

slip said:


> somebody do something with her...she's back talkin again.


i recomend running far away


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 13, 2011)

well the fishes aint biteing


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Are you saying Mizz Dawn is a croaker sack?


 you tell me................. If MizDawn put on a croaker sack, would she or would she not look hawt?? 



Seth carter said:


> i recomend running far away


Go with him to make sure he gets far enough away........


----------



## slip (Feb 13, 2011)

wonderd why the po-lice was all up and down the skreet this morning...seems like some folks took what wasnt theirs out of cars and trucks this morning. they think it musta been kids because they moved two guns out of the way (in a guys truck) to get to a camera...and left the guns.


hate it for the fool that trys somebody on this street again because, after last year...then this...these folks is riled up!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you tell me................. If MizDawn put on a croaker sack, would she or would she not look hawt??
> 
> 
> Go with him to make sure he gets far enough away........



He said dolled up, not dressed up. 
But in answer to your question, i cannot answer on the grounds that my wife may or may not read my answer leading to all sorts of awkwardness.


----------



## slip (Feb 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Oh Look!!  Someone's gittin too big fer his britches, *again*!


Mmmhmmm...


Seth carter said:


> i recomend running far away



all bark and no bite.





i hope


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 13, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> well the fishes aint biteing



Try some other bait or lure, then.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> DING DING DING!!!
> 
> Solution to Miguel's problem with the Vapor Rub fix:
> 
> ...


 
Just like a woman to leave out a few left turns when giving directions..


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2011)

slip said:


> wonderd why the po-lice was all up and down the skreet this morning...seems like some folks took what wasnt theirs out of cars and trucks this morning. they think it musta been kids because they moved two guns out of the way (in a guys truck) to get to a camera...and left the guns.
> 
> 
> hate it for the fool that trys somebody on this street again because, after last year...then this...these folks is riled up!


 I'm afraid it's gonna get worse before it gets better.......



rhbama3 said:


> He said dolled up, not dressed up.
> But in answer to your question, i cannot answer on the grounds that my wife may or may not read my answer leading to all sorts of awkwardness.


dolled up/dressed up IS the same!  Sheesh no wonder you menfolk............ oh never mind.........



slip said:


> Mmmhmmm...
> 
> 
> all bark and no bite.
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just like a woman to leave out a few left turns when giving directions..



Just gotta ask: Didn't your feet feel like they were on fire with the vapor rub on them? There are a lot of sensitive nerves in the footsies.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 13, 2011)

Uhhhh Weeee, this cooking, cleaning, med giving, and various other details of keeping the sick is a job. Hey, at least i kin look out da winder at da perty day on my only day off. WoW!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just gotta ask: Didn't your feet feel like they were on fire with the vapor rub on them? There are a lot of sensitive nerves in the footsies.


 
Nope, never bothered my feet. I can say with relative certainty though that the odiferous after effects of Zaxby's hot wings and vapor rub are not a pleasant combination.. I was even contemplating exactly what vapors would have to be mixed to ignite a spontaneous combustion incident..


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, never bothered my feet. I can say with relative certainty though that the odiferous after effects of Zaxby's hot wings and vapor rub are not a pleasant combination.. I was even contemplating exactly what vapors would have to be mixed to ignite a spontaneous combustion incident..


Tread killer


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Tread killer


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 13, 2011)

Afternoon, folks!
Just back from a nice visit with Nicodemus. I had an unusual rock that i found a while back and thought it might be an indian artifact. Turns out, it was! I forget what Nic said it was but that it was a polished rock used for bashing in heads. I added it to his collection along with a few crappie jigs.
Time to tie more crickets....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, folks!
> Just back from a nice visit with Nicodemus. I had an unusual rock that i found a while back and thought it might be an indian artifact. Turns out, it was! I forget what Nic said it was but that it was a polished rock used for bashing in heads. I added it to his collection along with a few crappie jigs.
> Time to tie more crickets....


 
Maybe he'll use it over in the lightbulb thread..


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 13, 2011)

Lovely.  Just got a call from my oldest.  He has been in an accident.  A double fender bender, and he is the middle car.  

No telling what this is going to cost me!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 13, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Lovely.  Just got a call from my oldest.  He has been in an accident.  A double fender bender, and he is the middle car.
> 
> No telling what this is going to cost me!



Well, if the back car caused it, it shouldnt cost you anything.

Had a woman ram a bmw which in turn rammed me.  The woman in the back was responsible and her insurance paid for both cars.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 13, 2011)

Sounds like he hit first, and then the car behind him, hit him.  He and the back driver will be at fault.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 13, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Sounds like he hit first, and then the car behind him, hit him.  He and the back driver will be at fault.



Dang, that stinks.  I hate that for ya...

I got a ticket last week doing 67 in a 45.  Luckily he dropped it to 63 so it was under 20 over.  Cant wait to see what that one costs me.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 13, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Dang, that stinks.  I hate that for ya...
> 
> I got a ticket last week doing 67 in a 45.  Luckily he dropped it to 63 so it was under 20 over.  Cant wait to see what that one costs me.



YUCK!  Expect it to be about $250.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> YUCK!  Expect it to be about $250.



Ahhhhhh.....sorry to hear that fit

Well....I managed to wet a hook today. No luck, but it was so nice, it didn't matter at all. I let 'em know I was comin fer 'em though


----------



## slip (Feb 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'm afraid it's gonna get worse before it gets better.......



yes ma'am thats the truff....

this kinda stuff is what happens when you live in between the city and country kinda. far enough out that most of it keeps away, close enough that some of it creeps in... oh well.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, folks!
> Just back from a nice visit with Nicodemus. I had an unusual rock that i found a while back and thought it might be an indian artifact. Turns out, it was! I forget what Nic said it was but that it was a polished rock used for bashing in heads. I added it to his collection along with a few crappie jigs.
> Time to tie more crickets....




Good to see you, Brother Robert, and many thanks for the jigs!! The artifact is a polished greenstone celt. Many thanks!!  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Maybe he'll use it over in the lightbulb thread..



Great idea!! I need to go vote in it too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, folks!
> Just back from a nice visit with Nicodemus. I had an unusual rock that i found a while back and thought it might be an indian artifact. Turns out, it was! I forget what Nic said it was but that it was a polished rock used for bashing in heads. I added it to his collection along with a few crappie jigs.
> Time to tie more crickets....




Dang bama...wished you had given Nic a handful of those crickets for me.....he could have dropped them off NEXT time he was up this way


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang bama...wished you had given Nic a handful of those crickets for me.....he could have dropped them off NEXT time he was up this way


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Ahhhhhh.....sorry to hear that fit
> 
> Well....I managed to wet a hook today. No luck, but it was so nice, it didn't matter at all. I let 'em know I was comin fer 'em though



Yea... I meant HIS ticket.  

As for my son's accident, I am a little baffled.  From what he says, there is no damage to the front of his car, and the car he hit you can barely see a scratch.  That man was not upset at all.

Then, the back car does have some damage, and my son's back bumper is dented on the driver's corner.  Yet, my son is the only one ticketed.  The back driver only got a verbal warning.  Which means I am responsible for his damages.

Can anyone explain that one to me?  How does my son get a ticket for following too close, but the other guy doesn't?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Yea... I meant HIS ticket.
> 
> As for my son's accident, I am a little baffled.  From what he says, there is no damage to the front of his car, and the car he hit you can barely see a scratch.  That man was not upset at all.
> 
> ...



Good question, but I would guess it has something to do with an abrupt stop....still doesn't make sense.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Good question, but I would guess it has something to do with an abrupt stop....still doesn't make sense.



Well, I will be fighting it.  I don't agree with that.  The front admitted to an abrupt stop.  My son deserves the ticket he got, but the back guy deserves one too.  I should not be responsible for his damages.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2011)

Lemme go light the grill


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Lemme go light the grill



I'll hold your beer


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Lemme go light the grill





dougefresh said:


> I'll hold your beer



 Hey good buddys, ya'll missed it today. 
 Doug, how that pond a looking fo naw.


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 13, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey good buddys, ya'll missed it today.
> Doug, how that pond a looking fo naw.



Startin to fill back up. New brush pills look good and I've been tryin to feed em up good.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 13, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Startin to fill back up. New brush pills look good and I've been tryin to feed em up good.


That gonna be good. have you seen anything by the barn area, crawling around that might be of some "intrest"?


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 13, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> That gonna be good. have you seen anything by the barn area, crawling around that might be of some "intrest"?



Haven't been around much during the daylight hours. Bet they start peekin out them holes this week. Looks like I might have a little time off next month.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 13, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Haven't been around much during the daylight hours. Bet they start peekin out them holes this week. Looks like I might have a little time off next month.


 Weeeellllll, do dat mean we might go pokeing in doz holes again?   I do gots a tree day weekend a coming up.


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 13, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Weeeellllll, do dat mean we might go pokeing in doz holes again?   I do gots a tree day weekend a coming up.



Sounds like a plan to me. Might even have to clean out the freezer. Got a lot of fish that needs to be cooked up.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 13, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Yea... I meant HIS ticket.
> 
> As for my son's accident, I am a little baffled.  From what he says, there is no damage to the front of his car, and the car he hit you can barely see a scratch.  That man was not upset at all.
> 
> ...



Try to settle without getting the insurance company involved if you can.  I did that the last time my wife backed into someone.  If they are willing to do that, it will help out in the long run.  The lady was nice enough to go get two estimates for me and i mailed her a check for the lowest one along with a letter stating that she would not go after my insurance company for more damages, blah blah blah.  We both signed it and both kept a copy.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 13, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Sounds like a plan to me. Might even have to clean out the freezer. Got a lot of fish that needs to be cooked up.


Seems i could help with some of that, beings how i was just looking at the ol' fish/snake/frog leg frier today. Po' thing looked so un used. How the Tanner man doing?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 13, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Yea... I meant HIS ticket.
> 
> As for my son's accident, I am a little baffled.  From what he says, there is no damage to the front of his car, and the car he hit you can barely see a scratch.  That man was not upset at all.
> 
> ...




yeah thats horse squeeze.  

I hit a guy last year (first at fault accident ever) that decided to go from 50 to zero (he was driving an older celica and i was in my truck) in the middle of Jimmy Carter Blvd because he missed a turn and wanted to make a u-turn across 2 travel lanes and a turn lane so he could go to BJ's.  Cop didnt want to hear my story and the other guy lied and said a car stopped in front of him.  I got the ticket.    Even had a witness attest to what happened.  Cop didn't care.


----------



## dougefresh (Feb 13, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Seems i could help with some of that, beings how i was just looking at the ol' fish/snake/frog leg frier today. Po' thing looked so un used. How the Tanner man doing?



Doin FineGot him a couple of bullseyes with the ol string and stick at the ramarama's yesterday.Looks like I'll be going shopping to get him started.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 13, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Doin FineGot him a couple of bullseyes with the ol string and stick at the ramarama's yesterday.Looks like I'll be going shopping to get him started.


Yep attsa way to get er done bud.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 13, 2011)

Chow, ya'll.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 13, 2011)

For Miguel Cervantes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> For Miguel Cervantes.


 
Not those kind ya' idjit..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not those kind ya' idjit..


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 13, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> yeah thats horse squeeze.
> 
> I hit a guy last year (first at fault accident ever) that decided to go from 50 to zero (he was driving an older celica and i was in my truck) in the middle of Jimmy Carter Blvd because he missed a turn and wanted to make a u-turn across 2 travel lanes and a turn lane so he could go to BJ's.  Cop didnt want to hear my story and the other guy lied and said a car stopped in front of him.  I got the ticket.    Even had a witness attest to what happened.  Cop didn't care.



That sucks.  I'm going to fight this.  It's not right at all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2011)

What up, ya'll?  Just got back from Mama's, helped do a little repair on her washing machine, did a little laundry for her and got the trash took off for her............ good daughter status back in tact!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> What up, ya'll?  Just got back from Mama's, helped do a little repair on her washing machine, did a little laundry for her and got the trash took off for her............ good daughter status back in tact!



This stripped floor is cold! Got the laundry going and hope to have things caught up before they lay  the tile. The appliances will have to go in the garage for about 2-3 days when they start.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> This stripped floor is cold! Got the laundry going and hope to have things caught up before they lay  the tile. The appliances will have to go in the garage for about 2-3 days when they start.


Sounds like you're on the down hill slide of things maybe..........  then BOOM, open house & house hunting!!
Hey, where'd ya find the celt???


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 13, 2011)

The nerve of my youngun!!! He just asked if I had ever been bit by a possum!!! If he weren`t twice as big as me, I`d tear him outs the frame!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> The nerve of my youngun!!! He just asked if I had ever been bit by a possum!!! If he weren`t twice as big as me, I`d tear him outs the frame!


 
Possum Rob said they don't bite..


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Possum Rob said they don't bite..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Possum Rob said they don't bite..




He said they were a tad CLINGY though!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Sounds like you're on the down hill slide of things maybe..........  then BOOM, open house & house hunting!!
> Hey, where'd ya find the celt???


Stewart County. It was in a foodplot on one of the highest ridges there.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Possum Rob said they don't bite..



They don't bite.
It's more of a chewing/gnawing motion.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> He said they were a tad CLINGY though!!!




Why ya'll wanna bring up again one of the worst whuppin's i ever got?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Why ya'll wanna bring up again one of the worst whuppin's i ever got?


 
What I wanna know is this; How far can a possum fly??


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Feb 13, 2011)

evening folks.  
Well, I did it.  I competed in my first Hair Scramble race today and accomplished my goal.   I completed one 11 mile lap around the most brutal riding terrain I myself have ever rode on.  Mu so deep around the creeks it just about swallowed the bike whole.
I only went down 3 times, one really hard time, ( 6 inch pine trees DO NOT move out of your way ) but I got right back on and kept a plowing away.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> evening folks.
> Well, I did it. I competed in my first Hair Scramble race today and accomplished my goal. I completed one 11 mile lap around the most brutal riding terrain I myself have ever rode on. Mu so deep around the creeks it just about swallowed the bike whole.
> I only went down 3 times, one really hard time, ( 6 inch pine trees DO NOT move out of your way ) but I got right back on and kept a plowing away.


 
You still got all your body parts in their correct places??


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Feb 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You still got all your body parts in their correct places??



Last time I checked they was.  Now, whether they all still work or not may be another issue all together...


----------



## Bubbette (Feb 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What I wanna know is this; How far can a possum fly??



They go several feet when hit with a baseball bat.  But that one didn't bite him. He almost backed his backside into it, but moved just in time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 13, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> evening folks.
> Well, I did it.  I competed in my first Hair Scramble race today and accomplished my goal.   I completed one 11 mile lap around the most brutal riding terrain I myself have ever rode on.  Mu so deep around the creeks it just about swallowed the bike whole.
> I only went down 3 times, one really hard time, ( 6 inch pine trees DO NOT move out of your way ) but I got right back on and kept a plowing away.





It might tell on you tomorrow!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Feb 13, 2011)

I'll will absolutly be sore in the morning..  May be a good time to take a vacation day.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What I wanna know is this; How far can a possum fly??



Which possum?
The one i whacked with a broomstick flew about 20 yards over the fence into the drainage ditch. He got us back by staying there and gagging the neighborhood for 2 weeks.
The one we attempted to catch decided not to fly.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Feb 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It might tell on you tomorrow!



Its a telling on me now,  I got scraoes and small cuts I did not know I had till I showered..


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 13, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> evening folks.
> Well, I did it.  I competed in my first Hair Scramble race today and accomplished my goal.   I completed one 11 mile lap around the most brutal riding terrain I myself have ever rode on.  Mu so deep around the creeks it just about swallowed the bike whole.
> I only went down 3 times, one really hard time, ( 6 inch pine trees DO NOT move out of your way ) but I got right back on and kept a plowing away.



Man, i hurt all over just reading that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Why ya'll wanna bring up again one of the worst whuppin's i ever got?




Well...if you hadn't told the story so well 



Redneck Maguiver said:


> evening folks.
> Well, I did it.  I competed in my first Hair Scramble race today and accomplished my goal.   I completed one 11 mile lap around the most brutal riding terrain I myself have ever rode on.  Mu so deep around the creeks it just about swallowed the bike whole.
> I only went down 3 times, one really hard time, ( 6 inch pine trees DO NOT move out of your way ) but I got right back on and kept a plowing away.





Congrats Kim...hope you can get out of bed tomorrow!!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Feb 13, 2011)

alright folks, Ya'll have a good one, I am got be like an old tom cat that just lost a fight and go tend to my wounds..  

I post up some vids as soon as I can get them sorted out.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 13, 2011)

What's going on up in here?  I am just waiting for bed time to arrive.  I totally need it to get here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> alright folks, Ya'll have a good one, I am got be like an old tom cat that just lost a fight and go tend to my wounds..
> 
> I post up some vids as soon as I can get them sorted out.


 
Have a goodun' Kim.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> alright folks, Ya'll have a good one, I am got be like an old tom cat that just lost a fight and go tend to my wounds..
> 
> I post up some vids as soon as I can get them sorted out.



Sure thing...take care RM!!



fitfabandfree said:


> What's going on up in here?  I am just waiting for bed time to arrive.  I totally need it to get here.




It's waitin on you!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Sure thing...take care RM!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm hangin out in the bed already.  Just not time to sleep for another 90 minutes.  If I go to sleep now, I will be up at 2am.  Don't wanna do that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 13, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I'm hangin out in the bed already.  Just not time to sleep for another 90 minutes.  If I go to sleep now, I will be up at 2am.  Don't wanna do that.




Yep...know how that goes!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Talking with my son and playing on the laptop.  No funny stuff going on over here.  Just sayin... put the popcorn down.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Talking with my son and playing on the laptop. No funny stuff going on over here. Just sayin... put the popcorn down.


 
Nope, can't make me..


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, can't make me..



I hope its caramel corn, cuz my sweet toof is havin fits


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> I hope its caramel corn, cuz my sweet toof is havin fits


 
Meeebeee.

Hey Sis!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> The nerve of my youngun!!! He just asked if I had ever been bit by a possum!!! If he weren`t twice as big as me, I`d tear him outs the frame!


Oh no he di'int!!



Redneck Maguiver said:


> evening folks.
> Well, I did it.  I competed in my first Hair Scramble race today and accomplished my goal.   I completed one 11 mile lap around the most brutal riding terrain I myself have ever rode on.  Mu so deep around the creeks it just about swallowed the bike whole.
> I only went down 3 times, one really hard time, ( 6 inch pine trees DO NOT move out of your way ) but I got right back on and kept a plowing away.


 Congrats Kim!!! I hope you can get out of bed & function tomorrow!



SnowHunter said:


> I hope its caramel corn, cuz my sweet toof is havin fits


Ooooh, got my sweet toof fix earlier, baby sis had an "Un-Valentine" cookie bake day............ and saved me a plate!!  "Broken hearted strawberry rice krispy cookies" - chocolate covered strawberries and oreo cookies covered in chocolate AND pretzels dipped in chocolate!!  Tylenol, here I come!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Oh no he di'int!!
> 
> 
> Congrats Kim!!! I hope you can get out of bed & function tomorrow!
> ...


 
Talkin about a sugar rush!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Meeebeee.
> 
> Hey Sis!!!



I hope so! 

Hey Bro 

Na has an interview tomorrow


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Oh no he di'int!!
> 
> 
> Congrats Kim!!! I hope you can get out of bed & function tomorrow!
> ...



Dang....  Bedtime needs to get here or after reading all of that, I am going to be back in the kitchen looking for something sweet.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Talkin about a sugar rush!!!


Oh and the sugar cookies.............  tell me 'bout it!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Oh no he di'int!!
> 
> 
> Congrats Kim!!! I hope you can get out of bed & function tomorrow!
> ...


oh you suck   That sounds so delicious!!

Hi Sista!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> I hope so!
> 
> Hey Bro
> 
> Na has an interview tomorrow


 for him already!!  Tell'em I said "GOOD LUCK!!!"



fitfabandfree said:


> Dang....  Bedtime needs to get here or after reading all of that, I am going to be back in the kitchen looking for something sweet.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> oh you suck   That sounds so delicious!!
> 
> Hi Sista!!


It's ALWAYS better when I don't have to make them!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> I hope so!
> 
> Hey Bro
> 
> Na has an interview tomorrow


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 13, 2011)

The tv is on the Oscar's right now.  I think some of these commercials are better than the ones on the Superbowl this year.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> The tv is on the Oscar's right now. I think some of these commercials are better than the ones on the Superbowl this year.


 
Oscar was awesome. One of my favorite writers. 

“Ordinary riches can be stolen, real riches cannot. In your soul are infinitely precious things that cannot be taken from you.”~Oscar Wilde


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oscar was awesome. One of my favorite writers.
> 
> “Ordinary riches can be stolen, real riches cannot. In your soul are infinitely precious things that cannot be taken from you.”~Oscar Wilde



Oooops!  Not the Oscar's, but the Grammy's.  My bad!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Oooops! Not the Oscar's, but the Grammy's. My bad!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>


 Hey buddy, chew with your mouth closed. Smacking is disgusting..


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>


oh good, I need something salty to go with all my chocolate!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey buddy, chew with your mouth closed. Smacking is disgusting..


Sorry, forgot my manners 


Keebs said:


> oh good, I need something salty to go with all my chocolate!


but I thought I was sweet.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sorry, forgot my manners
> 
> but I thought I was sweet.


 YOU are, but the poppycorn is saaalty!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> but I thought I was sweet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>


 
Hey Buttermuffins...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Buttermuffins...


 say WHUT????????  I don't wanna know, I don't wanna know!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sorry, forgot my manners
> 
> but I thought I was sweet.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Buttermuffins...


Sup Sweet cheeks!!..........Did you ever pick up that Leopard print nanner sling??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> say WHUT???????? I don't wanna know, I don't wanna know!!!!!!!!!!!


 




RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sup Sweet cheeks!!..........Did you ever pick up that Leopard print nanner sling??


 
Not yet. Quack is still usin it. 

I bet readin Buttermuffins and lookin at my avatar gotcha all tingly didn't it...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> YOU are, but the poppycorn is saaalty!!





RUTTNBUCK said:


>


Hey 


Keebs said:


> say WHUT????????  I don't wanna know, I don't wanna know!!!!!!!!!!!


Most likely Not


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sup Sweet cheeks!!..........Did you ever pick up that Leopard print nanner sling??


Shhhhhhhh!  That was a secret,


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 13, 2011)

It has finally arrived!!  I am going to bed now folks!



Goodnight All!  See you tomorrow!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> It has finally arrived!! I am going to bed now folks!
> 
> 
> 
> Goodnight All! See you tomorrow!


 
You're comin to Monroe??? 

Night FitandFreaky..


----------



## Keebs (Feb 13, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> It has finally arrived!!  I am going to bed now folks!
> 
> 
> 
> Goodnight All!  See you tomorrow!


Yep, time to call it a night here too...............
You boys.............. uuuuhhh, never mind, I ain't gonna go there........
Sweet dreams!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yep, time to call it a night here too...............
> You boys.............. uuuuhhh, never mind, I ain't gonna go there........
> Sweet dreams!!


 
Night Shuggums. don't worry, I ain't greasin my feet up tonight..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not yet. Quack is still usin it.
> 
> I bet readin Buttermuffins and lookin at my avatar gotcha all tingly didn't it...


Well it prolly needs washing now!!

!!...........Play some Neil Diamond........and......well nevermind!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Shhhhhhhh!  That was a secret,


Your secret is safe with me!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 13, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> It has finally arrived!!  I am going to bed now folks!
> 
> 
> 
> Goodnight All!  See you tomorrow!





Keebs said:


> Yep, time to call it a night here too...............
> You boys.............. uuuuhhh, never mind, I ain't gonna go there........
> Sweet dreams!!


Good night Ladies.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2011)

HOLY MOLY!!!


----------



## Otis (Feb 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> HOLY MOLY!!!


 


You called?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> HOLY MOLY!!!


And you are referring too!!??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> And you are referring too!!??


 
Your aviator...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 13, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well it prolly needs washing now!!
> 
> !!...........Play some Neil Diamond........and......well nevermind!!
> 
> Your secret is safe with me!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> HOLY MOLY!!!


X2


Otis said:


> You called?





RUTTNBUCK said:


> And you are referring too!!??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Your aviator...


Eva La Rue....From CSI Miami!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Eva La Rue....From CSI Miami!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm outta black chennille. Coulda sworn i had another pack but didn't. Just placed an order last night for some stuff too!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm outta black chennille. Coulda sworn i had another pack but didn't. Just placed an order last night for some stuff too!


 
I've got about 15 ft. You want some??


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got about 15 ft. You want some??



Naw, i'll order some tomorrow. Not sure i want to know what kind you're offering! 
One of my surgeons wants me to tie him some tarpon flies that imitate a "palolo worm". Cool looking little critter and should be easy to tie with some red rabbit zonker, tan or cream calf tail and a 1/0 fly hook.


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 13, 2011)

your daily dose of the beatles


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 13, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> your daily dose of the beatles



A daily dose of the beatles should be moved to a less serious thread, Seth.


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 13, 2011)

best song about a serial killer


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> A daily dose of the beatles should be moved to a less serious thread, Seth.


 
Absolutely. It would be much more fitting in the Bigfeets thread..


----------



## Bubbette (Feb 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm outta black chennille. Coulda sworn i had another pack but didn't. Just placed an order last night for some stuff too!



So you want me to get you some Sally Hansen Hard as Nails and you're out of black chennille. What's up with that?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 14, 2011)

Wake up,it's friday

For me


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 14, 2011)

Can't hide any longer Monday is here.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 14, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Can't hide any longer Monday is here.



UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks for the coffee


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 14, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the coffee



yw  looks like a week of sunshine.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 14, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yw  looks like a week of sunshine.



looks great except I am at work all week,but at least I got the fender replaced on the wife's car yesterday


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 14, 2011)

yeah I work M-Th but off F.

Did you get the replacement at u pull lot?


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 14, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yeah I work M-Th but off F.
> 
> Did you get the replacement at u pull lot?



no I bought one from the web.It still needs paint but at least it was  a lot less then MRSP for it ..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 14, 2011)

Mornin guys...


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 14, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin guys...



morning boss


----------



## F14Gunner (Feb 14, 2011)

Morning all you early birds. Feeling better. Be gald when I get this cast off the leg and can drive again. tired of being taxied around, and wife is tired of being taxi driver.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 14, 2011)

F14Gunner said:


> Morning all you early birds. Feeling better. Be gald when I get this cast off the leg and can drive again. tired of being taxied around, and wife is tired of being taxi driver.



morning gunner...hopefully they get that thing off soon.....At least you have a designated driver when ya need one


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 14, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin guys...





F14Gunner said:


> Morning all you early birds. Feeling better. Be gald when I get this cast off the leg and can drive again. tired of being taxied around, and wife is tired of being taxi driver.



morning bbq and F14.

independence is not over-rated.


----------



## F14Gunner (Feb 14, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> morning gunner...hopefully they get that thing off soon.....At least you have a designated driver when ya need one


Yes but the drugs and joy juice don't mix too well. Make me too happy.

Morning GW BBQ Boss and Jmfavuer


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 14, 2011)

F14Gunner said:


> Yes but the drugs and joy juice don't mix too well. Make me too happy.
> 
> Morning GW BBQ Boss and Jmfavuer



just eat some of the pickled peppers from FPG who need alcohol


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2011)

morning yous guys. how bouts a cup o' joe?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> morning yous guys. how bouts a cup o' joe?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


>


 
Preciate it bro'..


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> morning yous guys. how bouts a cup o' joe?



morning Miguel


Don't look like WAR is gonna be full this year


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 14, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> morning Miguel
> 
> 
> Don't look like WAR is gonna be full this year



Yeah, i hate it, but that's the last weekend of small game season. I'm rabbit hunting, snipe hunting, and planning to crappie fish over in Bama that weekend. Still haven't even gone to start putting trailcams out for turkeys yet either.
This house stuff has totally blown my timetable outta the water.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 14, 2011)

Morning Guys and Gals!  What a great week this is going to be!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2011)

Morning Folks!!! Coffee is good...


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 14, 2011)

Morning All!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2011)

<center><embed src="http://www.satisfaction.com/grunge-heart/singlegrungeheart.swf" flashvars="h1=To Da Drivelers!!!&h1x=101.85&h1y=132.05&dom=http://www.satisfaction.com/grunge-heart" quality="high" wmode="transparent" name="Grunge Hearts" allowscriptaccess="samedomain" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" align="middle" height="405" width="400">
Grunge Heart Generator</center>


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, i hate it, but that's the last weekend of small game season. I'm rabbit hunting, snipe hunting, and planning to crappie fish over in Bama that weekend. Still haven't even gone to start putting trailcams out for turkeys yet either.
> This house stuff has totally blown my timetable outta the water.



I am gonna give up 1 weekend to see the gang..Hopefully all goes well and folks come out...



fitfabandfree said:


> Morning Guys and Gals!  What a great week this is going to be!



Morning



Jeff C. said:


> Morning Folks!!! Coffee is good...





mudracing101 said:


> Morning All!!!!!!!!!!



Morning



Keebs said:


> <center><embed src="http://www.satisfaction.com/grunge-heart/singlegrungeheart.swf" flashvars="h1=To Da Drivelers!!!&h1x=101.85&h1y=132.05&dom=http://www.satisfaction.com/grunge-heart" quality="high" wmode="transparent" name="Grunge Hearts" allowscriptaccess="samedomain" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" align="middle" height="405" width="400">
> Grunge Heart Generator</center>



morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Morning Guys and Gals!  What a great week this is going to be!





mudracing101 said:


> Morning All!!!!!!!!!!





Keebs said:


> <center><embed src="http://www.satisfaction.com/grunge-heart/singlegrungeheart.swf" flashvars="h1=To Da Drivelers!!!&h1x=101.85&h1y=132.05&dom=http://www.satisfaction.com/grunge-heart" quality="high" wmode="transparent" name="Grunge Hearts" allowscriptaccess="samedomain" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" align="middle" height="405" width="400">
> Grunge Heart Generator</center>





jmfauver said:


> I am gonna give up 1 weekend to see the gang..Hopefully all goes well and folks come out...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin' guys and gals!!

What's the head count so far JM??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> I am gonna give up 1 weekend to see the gang..Hopefully all goes well and folks come out...
> Morning
> Morning
> morning





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' guys and gals!!
> What's the head count so far JM??



 Mornin guys!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 14, 2011)

Mornin Yall!!

hmmmm coffee!!! 

Oh, and more FUZZY BUTTS!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall!!
> 
> hmmmm coffee!!!
> 
> Oh, and more FUZZY BUTTS!!!



 going up for Na!!!  Keep me posted!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 14, 2011)

HAppy Valentine to All the Women of Woodys.

Good morning to the rest of you Knuckledraggers.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> HAppy Valentine to All the Women of Woodys.
> 
> Good morning to the rest of you Knuckledraggers.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> going up for Na!!!  Keep me posted!


I will, thanks Sista  


threeleggedpigmy said:


> HAppy Valentine to All the Women of Woodys.
> 
> Good morning to the rest of you Knuckledraggers.



Thanks AJ


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' guys and gals!!
> 
> What's the head count so far JM??



It don't look good,a Lot of folks coming Saturday only.I am gonna camp all weekend I hope....



SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall!!
> 
> hmmmm coffee!!!
> 
> Oh, and more FUZZY BUTTS!!!



Morning MS.Fuzzy


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> HAppy Valentine to All the Women of Woodys.
> 
> Good morning to the rest of you Knuckledraggers.




I'll second that!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 14, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> It don't look good,a Lot of folks coming Saturday only.I am gonna camp all weekend I hope....
> 
> 
> 
> Morning MS.Fuzzy



Mornin Mike!!  You been doin alright?! Aint yakked atcha in a while!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


>





SnowHunter said:


> I will, thanks Sista
> 
> x2
> Thanks AJ


  x2 


MIke, I am camping on saturday,  If all goes well Friday too.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 14, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Mike!!  You been doin alright?! Aint yakked atcha in a while!



I been lurking on FB and keeping up with the farm...




threeleggedpigmy said:


> x2
> 
> 
> MIke, I am camping on saturday,  If all goes well Friday too.



Coolness,get there early so we don't set your tent up in the dark this time


----------



## Jranger (Feb 14, 2011)

Mornin folks...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> I been lurking on FB and keeping up with the farm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Weather permitting...I'm back in


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 14, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> It don't look good,a Lot of folks coming Saturday only.I am gonna camp all weekend I hope....
> 
> 
> 
> Morning MS.Fuzzy



I will be there early friday morning as usual setting up camp and getting the smoker ready.  I will have beer, creek, meat and firewood.  I don't care who shows up!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I will be there early friday morning as usual setting up camp and getting the smoker ready.  I will have beer, creek, meat and firewood.  I don't care who shows up, _*I don't cull nobody*_!!


 well that's right nice of ya there, bossman!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> well that's right nice of ya there, bossman!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I will be there early friday morning as usual setting up camp and getting the smoker ready.  I will have beer, creek, meat and firewood.  I don't care who shows up!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


>






Jeff C. said:


>


 we need a "looking over the shoulder" smiley!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> we need a "looking over the shoulder" smiley!



It needs to resemble Quack!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 14, 2011)

im bringing debil juice for Jared.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>



Hey Bigox, you coming to war?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> im bringing debil juice for Jared.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 14, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> I been lurking on FB and keeping up with the farm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We tryin to get things ramped up for Spring! Now if only it'll stay dry  


Jranger said:


> Mornin folks...



Mornin Scrawberry 

MORNIN yall straglers!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hey Bigox, you coming to war?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Mornin folks...




Mornin JR!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Weather permitting...I'm back in



So far the weather looks good....



BBQBOSS said:


> I will be there early friday morning as usual setting up camp and getting the smoker ready.  I will have beer, creek, meat and firewood.  I don't care who shows up!



Coolness...ya need some more charcoal or anything? Let me know


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hey Bigox, you coming to war?


 
He got called away. BigOx to the front desk courtesy phone, Mr. BigOx to the courtesy phone..


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> It needs to resemble Quack!!!


I thought it'd need to favor Bigox!



BBQBOSS said:


> im bringing debil juice for Jared.






Jeff C. said:


>


 double for you, mister!
ya'll leave my Jman alone, ya hear??  


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin JR!!!


he prefers to be called "puddin" over JR.............. past member confusion............ 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> He got called away. BigOx to the front desk courtesy phone, Mr. BigOx to the courtesy phone..


 Not the courtesy phone!!  Oh no, that's not good!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2011)

Where has Jeff "behind the scenes" been lately?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where has Jeff "behind the scenes" been lately?


Now I've seen him poke his head in e'ry now & then........


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 14, 2011)

Jacklegs 


Jared already knows me well...time he got to know some of yall other kind folks


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 14, 2011)

Happy Monday.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Jacklegs
> 
> 
> Jared already knows me well...time he got to know some of yall other kind folks






hogtrap44 said:


> Happy Monday.


 Hiya nurse HT how be the patient today?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Now I've seen him poke his head in e'ry now & then........


 
Can't you say "peak",,,,,,,,,,,poke is such a sensitive word around here lately..


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 14, 2011)

GOODMORNIN DRIVLERS AND DRIVLITS


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> he prefers to be called "puddin" over JR.............. past member confusion............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>


 
You know Mitch, at least with my avatar you notice how beautiful Faith's eyes are. I can't even see the gal's eye's in your avatar..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I thought it'd need to favor Bigox!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Quack was lookin over his Shoulder for the remainder of the week-end. Lee was already initiated!!!

J-man won't drink nuttin unless it's good for him....water, fruit juice, V-8, etc.

I gotcha, in that case, Mornin puddin!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You know Mitch, at least with my avatar you notice how beautiful Faith's eyes are. I can't even see the gal's eye's in your avatar..


This any Better??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 14, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> So far the weather looks good....
> 
> 
> 
> Coolness...ya need some more charcoal or anything? Let me know



Thanks Mike I appreciate the offer!   I won't need any Kingsford grilling charcoal on this trip but if you run across any Lump hardwood charcoal (big green egg, royal oak, wicked good, etc...), and just want to pick up a bag, that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> This any Better??


 
The eye strain is definitly less on that one..
Thank you Buttermuffins...


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 14, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Thanks Mike I appreciate the offer!   I won't need any Kingsford grilling charcoal on this trip but if you run across any Lump hardwood charcoal (big green egg, royal oak, wicked good, etc...), and just want to pick up a bag, that would be greatly appreciated.



I see what I can find...Least I can do for all the cooking ya do for us....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2011)

My rotary vise got it's delivery scan this morning in Athens. I'll be tying flies this evening...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can't you say "peak",,,,,,,,,,,poke is such a sensitive word around here lately..






Seth carter said:


> GOODMORNIN DRIVLERS AND DRIVLITS


 and are you in school or still suspended??



RUTTNBUCK said:


>


 Heeellooooo Rutt!



Jeff C. said:


> Quack was lookin over his Shoulder for the remainder of the week-end. Lee was already initiated!!!
> 
> J-man won't drink nuttin unless it's good for him....water, fruit juice, V-8, etc.
> 
> I gotcha, in that case, Mornin puddin!!!



I knew my Jman had a good head on his shoulders!!




Miguel Cervantes said:


> The eye strain is definitly less on that one..
> Thank you Buttermuffins...


ok, ok, I NOW see how Tag has trouble calling Rutt, Rutt.......... but being called BUTTERMUFFINS by YOU???????


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My rotary vise got it's delivery scan this morning in Athens. I'll be tying flies this evening...


how do you catch em to tie em?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> how do you catch em to tie em?




Chop stix!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Chop stix!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 14, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> how do you catch em to tie em?





Jeff C. said:


> Chop stix!!!



We will have to call him Mr Miyagi


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> how do you catch em to tie em?


 


Jeff C. said:


> Chop stix!!!


 
Exxxxxxxxxxxactly..


threeleggedpigmy said:


> We will have to call him Mr Miyagi


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hiya nurse HT how be the patient today?


Hi ya Keebs. Well, she finally on the road to recovery. That was some baaaaad sick she had.
 I do attribute a lot to my coon fat an garlic poltus though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya Keebs. Well, she finally on the road to recovery. That was some baaaaad sick she had.
> I do attribute a lot to my coon fat an garlic poltus though.


 
Coon fat!!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 14, 2011)

Wonder where ol Hankcephus done runned off to?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Coon fat!!!!


Yeah buddy. Really gets you going, even when you don't think you kin make it.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> how do you catch em to tie em?





Jeff C. said:


> Chop stix!!!






hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya Keebs. Well, she finally on the road to recovery. That was some baaaaad sick she had.
> I do attribute a lot to my coon fat an garlic poltus though.


Glad to hear it!   I'll take your word for the poltus though!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yeah buddy. Really gets you going, even when you don't think you kin make it.


 
How many coon fangers does it take to render coon fat??


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 14, 2011)

Morning my drivelers. Whats up LLBFAM, Keebs, HT, Snowhunter and Pee legged thrigmy ?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Morning my drivelers. Whats up LLBFAM, Keebs, HT, Snowhunter and Pee legged thrigmy ?


 
Mornin bro'. What's happenin on the Golden coast this mernin?


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 14, 2011)

As little as I can allow, just send Master a dozen roses for the 31st year in a row. 

And dang iffen it ain't getting mo and mo expensive each year.

Wonder if I can change up next year ?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Morning my drivelers. Whats up LLBFAM, Keebs, HT, Snowhunter and Pee legged thrigmy ?


Mornin' Sir, how goes it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya Keebs. Well, she finally on the road to recovery. That was some baaaaad sick she had.
> I do attribute a lot to my coon fat an garlic poltus though.



Howdy HT!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> How many coon fangers does it take to render coon fat??








Sirduke said:


> Morning my drivelers. Whats up LLBFAM, Keebs, HT, Snowhunter and Pee legged thrigmy ?



Mornin Duke!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 14, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yeah buddy. Really gets you going, even when you don't think you kin make it.





Sirduke said:


> Morning my drivelers. Whats up LLBFAM, Keebs, HT, Snowhunter and Pee legged thrigmy ?



Morning Gentlemen


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 14, 2011)

Howdy Jeff, didn't see you in the mix, you must be the strong silent type today


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey Duke!!!

All goes well here  

How you?


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 14, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Duke!!!
> 
> All goes well here
> 
> How you?



Settin at the EMS station, trying desperately to fight off the Snooze Monster, but alas, I may lose.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 14, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Settin at the EMS station, trying desperately to fight off the Snooze Monster, but alas, I may lose.



ahhh you on the tail end of yer shift?


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 14, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> ahhh you on the tail end of yer shift?



Unfortantly not, still got 20 hours to go..


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Unfortantly not, still got 20 hours to go..


 ouch............ sleep when ya can!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Howdy Jeff, didn't see you in the mix, you must be the strong silent type today




 Thanks for the laugh!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Howdy Jeff, didn't see you in the mix, you must be the strong silent type today


 
Da' Cajun's practicin' his mudbug stawkin skilz...


----------



## Bubbette (Feb 14, 2011)

I just got the chocolate covered scrawberries that Jennifer ordered for me for Valentine's Day. They are delicious!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> I just got the chocolate covered scrawberries that Jennifer ordered for me for Valentine's Day. They are delicious!


 
Yummmmmy. What did Possum Rob getcha???


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 14, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Unfortantly not, still got 20 hours to go..


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> I just got the chocolate covered scrawberries that Jennifer ordered for me for Valentine's Day. They are delicious!


 I got a couple homemade ones yesterday........... white and dark chocolate covered!! YUM!!


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 14, 2011)

Typical shift is 24 hours, and I just realized I was wrong in my figuring, I got to hold over for 4 or 5 hours in the morning, so I got about 24 hours to go.
We can bed down after 4 pm, but that ain't no guarentee you'll get any sleep, cause the idjet they call a doctor at the local hospital is so scared to treat anyone he ships them off to what ever other hospital he can con into taking them.

I'm gonna slip into the day room and snooze on the couch if I can escape the director.


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 14, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> how do you catch em to tie em?


----------



## Bubbette (Feb 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yummmmmy. What did Possum Rob getcha???



Same thing he's gotten me for the last 4-5 years. 



Keebs said:


> I got a couple homemade ones yesterday........... white and dark chocolate covered!! YUM!!



There are (were) 6 in the box - 2 dark chocolate, 2 milk chocolate, and 2 white chocolate. They are so juicy I have to use a napkin or I get scrawberry juice all over everything. I like the dark chocolate best so I'll save that one for last (probably later tonight).


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Same thing he's gotten me for the last 4-5 years.
> 
> 
> 
> There are (were) 6 in the box - 2 dark chocolate, 2 milk chocolate, and 2 white chocolate. They are so juicy I have to use a napkin or I get scrawberry juice all over everything. I like the dark chocolate best so I'll save that one for last (probably later tonight).


  Jenn did good!!  Possum Rob............ welllllll.............


----------



## Bubbette (Feb 14, 2011)

Off to run some errands and work off these scrawberries. Sold mom's car and have to deposit that check and then pick up Bubba's nail polish. I still haven't figured out why he needs nail polish and chenille. Quack, do you know?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Off to run some errands and work off these scrawberries. Sold mom's car and have to deposit that check and then pick up Bubba's nail polish. I still haven't figured out why he needs nail polish and chenille. Quack, do you know?


I'm not sure about asking Quack, MC said he was gonna be "tying tonight too"..............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'm not sure about asking Quack, MC said he was gonna be "tying tonight too"..............


 
It's a super secret secret...


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 14, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Morning Guys and Gals!  What a great week this is going to be!


I love an optimist!  


Keebs said:


> <center><embed src="http://www.satisfaction.com/grunge-heart/singlegrungeheart.swf" flashvars="h1=To Da Drivelers!!!&h1x=101.85&h1y=132.05&dom=http://www.satisfaction.com/grunge-heart" quality="high" wmode="transparent" name="Grunge Hearts" allowscriptaccess="samedomain" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" align="middle" height="405" width="400">
> Grunge Heart Generator</center>





SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall!!
> 
> hmmmm coffee!!!
> 
> Oh, and more FUZZY BUTTS!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 14, 2011)

i think Jess may be mad at me today.  I didnt leave her a card, flowers, stuffed animals, chocolate, jewelry, etc... Not even cooking a romantic supper or taking her out tonight.  I feel kind of bad but i just hate this day and all that goes with it.  I even woke up to a card sitting on the bathroom sink this morning.  Poor thing is probably at work cussing me cause all the girls in her office are getting flowers and stuff at lunch while she is sitting there with nothing...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> i think Jess may be mad at me today. I didnt leave her a card, flowers, stuffed animals, chocolate, jewelry, etc... Not even cooking a romantic supper or taking her out tonight. I feel kind of bad but i just hate this day and all that goes with it. I even woke up to a card sitting on the bathroom sink this morning. Poor thing is probably at work cussing me cause all the girls in her office are getting flowers and stuff at lunch while she is sitting there with nothing...


 
Nice no'in u bub's, fer sore.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 14, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> i think Jess may be mad at me today.  I didnt leave her a card, flowers, stuffed animals, chocolate, jewelry, etc... Not even cooking a romantic supper or taking her out tonight.  I feel kind of bad but i just hate this day and all that goes with it.  I even woke up to a card sitting on the bathroom sink this morning.  Poor thing is probably at work cussing me cause all the girls in her office are getting flowers and stuff at lunch while she is sitting there with nothing...



Well ya better man up and get her something...or the other 364 days aren't gonna go so well!   Ask me how I know!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's a super secret secret...











boneboy96 said:


> I love an optimist!
















BBQBOSS said:


> i think Jess may be mad at me today.  I didnt leave her a card, flowers, stuffed animals, chocolate, jewelry, etc... Not even cooking a romantic supper or taking her out tonight.  I feel kind of bad but i just hate this day and all that goes with it.  I even woke up to a card sitting on the bathroom sink this morning.  Poor thing is probably at work cussing me cause all the girls in her office are getting flowers and stuff at lunch while she is sitting there with nothing...


 shame on you!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Well ya better man up and get her something...or the other 364 days aren't gonna go so well! Ask me how I know!


 
Dust in the well??


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nice no'in u bub's, fer sore.



That's one of them words with two meanins


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 14, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Off to run some errands and work off these scrawberries. Sold mom's car and have to deposit that check and then pick up Bubba's nail polish. I still haven't figured out why he needs nail polish and chenille. Quack, do you know?



I know,but if I tell ya.....well you know


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 14, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> i think Jess may be mad at me today.  I didnt leave her a card, flowers, stuffed animals, chocolate, jewelry, etc... Not even cooking a romantic supper or taking her out tonight.  I feel kind of bad but i just hate this day and all that goes with it.  I even woke up to a card sitting on the bathroom sink this morning.  Poor thing is probably at work cussing me cause all the girls in her office are getting flowers and stuff at lunch while she is sitting there with nothing...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nice no'in u bub's, fer sore.



Now I know why he is going to be at WAR


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 14, 2011)

I think she will be ok with it.... eventually.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 14, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Now I know why he is going to be at WAR



at least i will get to sleep in a tent on a air mattress for a couple nights!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Now I know why he is going to be at WAR


(By himself!)



BBQBOSS said:


> at least i will get to sleep _*with my HAY BALES*_ for a couple nights!


I heard they were *special ordered* this year..................


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 14, 2011)

Quick pass by...


Happy Valentines Day, Ladies!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I think she will be ok with it.... eventually.


 
Well, we know she forgave you at least twice before..


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 14, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> i think Jess may be mad at me today.  I didnt leave her a card, flowers, stuffed animals, chocolate, jewelry, etc... Not even cooking a romantic supper or taking her out tonight.  I feel kind of bad but i just hate this day and all that goes with it.  I even woke up to a card sitting on the bathroom sink this morning.  Poor thing is probably at work cussing me cause all the girls in her office are getting flowers and stuff at lunch while she is sitting there with nothing...



Boss, you just might be getting one more card too.  (It is not a get out of jail free card either).  That other paperwork that you might be getting could be in the form of "divorce papers".  You know how that goes.....if mama ain't happy, then ain't nobody happy.

Take heed my friend and find some writing paper quickly.  Give it your best shot before she gets home tonight and advises you that you are now married to a nun.  Like....you ain't going to be getting "nun" at all this week, or next week, or next month, or possibly the next year.  Time is a wasting so you better write faster.   

PS:  I am just kidding you of course.  As for me, I got a UPS package from Texas on Friday with a bunch of Valentine goodies and a nice card etc.  Saturday, I got another nice card from Texas filled with all sorts of "mushy stuff".  As for me, my lips refuse to utter those "three magic words" ever again in this lifetime so NO I haven't sent a card or anything else yet.  Don't ask me how I know about the "nun" stuff.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 14, 2011)

Meh... she wont be mad.  I mean, afterall, I did smoke her 17lbs of bacon this weekend!


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 14, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> at least i will get to sleep in a tent on a air mattress for a couple nights!



unless you camp too close to me


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 14, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Now,_that's_ what I'd call sho-nuff true love,right there! 'Specially if it was anything like that bacon you cooked at the last shindig!



naw i made buckboard bacon but thanks for the idea!  Gonna make some pig candy with some it now! 

Nothing say "I love you" more than bacon.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 14, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> unless you camp too close to me



Naw we got a place staked out for you way back in the hollar behind some big pieces of sound deafening foam board.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Quick pass by...
> 
> 
> Happy Valentines Day, Ladies!!


 same to you Nic!



BBQBOSS said:


> naw i made buckboard bacon but thanks for the idea!  Gonna make some pig candy with some it now!
> 
> Nothing say "I love you" more than bacon.


  Even I have to agree wiff dat!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> naw i made buckboard bacon but thanks for the idea!  Gonna make some pig candy with some it now!
> 
> Nothing say "I love you" more than bacon.





Keebs said:


> same to you Nic!
> 
> 
> Even I have to agree wiff dat!!




SO....should I run out and get some Bacon before MizT gets home???


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> SO....should I run out and get some Bacon before MizT gets home???


Depends................. you got time to do it like bossman did??


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 14, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> naw i made buckboard bacon but thanks for the idea!  Gonna make some pig candy with some it now!
> 
> Nothing say "I love you" more than bacon.



Yeah,I used to have a t-shirt with two hogs........well,they wuz "Makin' Bacon!"


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Depends................. you got time to do it like bossman did??




I'd better go to da sto!!!


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 14, 2011)

Master just got her 31st set of roses a few minutes ago... I am de MAN !!!

Just think though, had I been allowed to invest that money all these years....

Women, cain't live with them, cain't kill em...


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 14, 2011)

Sheesh!  It was 6am and time to get up, and then it was 3pm and time to go home.  I don't really know what happened in between.  It went too fast.

Love those days!  Just stopping by to say hey!  Got things to do as usual!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2011)

Got a deal on a light and the new vise is here!!!! 

Guess what I'll be doin tonight?


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 14, 2011)

Looking good Mig.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Looking good Mig.


 
Thankya Ms. Fiesty..


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'd better go to da sto!!!


Yeah, I think ya might better!!



Sirduke said:


> Master just got her 31st set of roses a few minutes ago... I am de MAN !!!
> 
> Just think though, had I been allowed to invest that money all these years....
> 
> Women, cain't live with them, cain't kill em...


Ohhushyourgrumblin!



fitfabandfree said:


> Sheesh!  It was 6am and time to get up, and then it was 3pm and time to go home.  I don't really know what happened in between.  It went too fast.
> 
> Love those days!  Just stopping by to say hey!  Got things to do as usual!


I agree, the day HAS gone by fast!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got a deal on a light and the new vise is here!!!!
> 
> Guess what I'll be doin tonight?
> 
> ...


You'll be "all tied up"?!?!?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got a deal on a light and the new vise is here!!!!
> 
> Guess what I'll be doin tonight?
> 
> ...




Catchin flys wit chop stix???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Catchin flys wit chop stix???


 
Dangit, now I gotta find them chop stix. I hope the wifey didn't toss them...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dangit, now I gotta find them chop stix. I hope the wifey didn't toss them...



Lemme know if ya need any...got about 19 of 'em round here for some odd reason


----------



## Krickit (Feb 14, 2011)

Afternoon, folks!! 

 Happy Valentine's Day!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 14, 2011)

Good afternoon folks!!  First night back on the midnight starting shortly!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2011)

Krickit said:


> Afternoon, folks!!
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day!!!!



Hello Ms Krickit


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Lemme know if ya need any...got about 19 of 'em round here for some odd reason


 
Lordy I hope he never uses them in place of thumbs. We'll have to have a surgeon at our outtings.



Krickit said:


> Afternoon, folks!!
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day!!!!


 





Hooked On Quack said:


> Good afternoon folks!! First night back on the midnight starting shortly!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lordy I hope he never uses them in place of thumbs. We'll have to have a surgeon at our outtings.



Stop it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Stop it


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good afternoon folks!!  First night back on the midnight starting shortly!




What up bass pro!!!

How did Ms Dawn do fishin' yesterday???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lordy I hope he never uses them in place of thumbs. We'll have to have a surgeon at our outtings.





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Stop it





Miguel Cervantes said:


>





X2!!


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 14, 2011)

Smart man's survival kit.

I'm safe now.

BBQBOSS, take heed, you might need to invest in some of these.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2011)

Krickit said:


> Afternoon, folks!!
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day!!!!


Hi Krickitsista!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Hooked On Quack said:


> Good afternoon folks!!  First night back on the midnight starting shortly!


 Ola...........


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Stop it


 Git'em Aussie!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> What up bass pro!!!
> 
> How did Ms Dawn do fishin' yesterday???





I thought I sent you a pic??  Caught 9, between 3-6lbs.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Smart man's survival kit.
> 
> I'm safe now.
> 
> BBQBOSS, take heed, you might need to invest in some of these.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I thought I sent you a pic??  Caught 9, between 3-6lbs.



You did, of one 6lber....that place must be slap full of them...


----------



## Krickit (Feb 14, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Smart man's survival kit.
> 
> I'm safe now.
> 
> BBQBOSS, take heed, you might need to invest in some of these.







Keebs said:


> Hi Krickitsista!



HEY!!!  



Hooked On Quack said:


> I thought I sent you a pic??  Caught 9, between 3-6lbs.



Congrats! I might need to take pointers from her!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You did, of one 6lber....that place must be slaa[ full of them...




It's a awesome little 20 acre pond.  I have been and never caught anything less than 6lbs, only keep dinks nothing over 2lbs, everything else goes back.





Krickit said:


> HEY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! I might need to take pointers from her!!





Hiya Krickit!!  I taught her everything she knows!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 14, 2011)

evenin y'all..


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 14, 2011)

Fellers what forgets flowers, and all the mushy stuff often find themselves singing this song.... Just saying  

As for me, who DIDN'T forget will hear something like this when I bust up in the house tomorrow ....


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 14, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Fellers what forgets flowers, and all the mushy stuff often find themselves singing this song.... Just saying
> 
> As for me, who DIDN'T forget will hear something like this when I bust up in the house tomorrow ....



Wonder what a homecooked sirloin and a 6 pack of bud ice tallboys will git me?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 14, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Smart man's survival kit.
> 
> I'm safe now.
> 
> BBQBOSS, take heed, you might need to invest in some of these.



Well, i sit here at home and await my fate.  I resisted the urge to stop and get flowers, chocolates and such.  Not even gonna heat up supper.  If she wants to go somewhere, i wont argue. I aint making these people rich off junk, flowers that will die in a week and sugar. Sorry, just aint happenin anymore.


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 14, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well, i sit here at home and await my fate.  I resisted the urge to stop and get flowers, chocolates and such.  Not even gonna heat up supper.  If she wants to go somewhere, i wont argue. I aint making these people rich off junk, flowers that will die in a week and sugar. Sorry, just aint happenin anymore.



I'm with you bro.

Mine got a handwritten note...a sirloin steak on the grill....and some beer. She's happy.


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 14, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well, i sit here at home and await my fate.  I resisted the urge to stop and get flowers, chocolates and such.  Not even gonna heat up supper.  If she wants to go somewhere, i wont argue. I aint making these people rich off junk, flowers that will die in a week and sugar. Sorry, just aint happenin anymore.



You still got your old football helmet ain't ya ? PUT IT ON BROTHER . QUICK !!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 14, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> You still got your old football helmet ain't ya ? PUT IT ON BROTHER . QUICK !!!!



just talked to her and she said she would rather have a smoked ham sammich than go out tonight.  See all is well.


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 14, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> just talked to her and she said she would rather have a smoked ham sammich than go out tonight.  See all is well.



Just remember my friend, the most dangerous thing a woman can say to a man.....

" I'm not mad, just go to sleep"..... 

Which, need I remind you, is exactly what Loreana told John Wayne Bobbit just prior to bobbing his hobbit...


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 14, 2011)

dont u hate it when your getting bites but keep missing the fish 
and u look at the lure and the hook is broke off


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 14, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well, i sit here at home and await my fate.  I resisted the urge to stop and get flowers, chocolates and such.  Not even gonna heat up supper.  If she wants to go somewhere, i wont argue. I aint making these people rich off junk, flowers that will die in a week and sugar. Sorry, just aint happenin anymore.





YOU DA MAN MATTHEW!!!






May you RIP . . .



Tell Jess I said Happy Vday!!


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 14, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Naw we got a place staked out for you way back in the hollar behind some big pieces of sound deafening foam board.



you just want me to scare the bears again don't ya


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's a awesome little 20 acre pond.  I have been and never caught anything less than 6lbs, only keep dinks nothing over 2lbs, everything else goes back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like it



Sweetwater said:


> evenin y'all..



What up Sweetwater???



BBQBOSS said:


> Well, i sit here at home and await my fate.  I resisted the urge to stop and get flowers, chocolates and such.  Not even gonna heat up supper.  If she wants to go somewhere, i wont argue. I aint making these people rich off junk, flowers that will die in a week and sugar. Sorry, just aint happenin anymore.



I'm standin' my ground too, brother!!! I told her yrs ago, I did enough Valentines stuff in elementary skool for the rest of my life

Anniversary, Birfday, Chritmas, now that's different

I'll prolly cook her sumpin, give her a massage, wash her feet, let her have the remote and such as that, but that's it...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 14, 2011)

afternoon all.  there is still salt at the mine so I will go back tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> afternoon all.  there is still salt at the mine so I will go back tomorrow.



I'm gonna go with... EVENIN' gobble!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I thought I sent you a pic?? Caught 9, between 3-6lbs.


 
You didn't send me a pic, you thong wearin jackleg...


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 14, 2011)

quick fly by...hey there triple FFFFFF!     And MC, bubbette...let's see who all's hiding!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> quick fly by...hey there triple FFFFFF!     And MC, bubbette...let's see who all's hiding!


----------



## Bubbette (Feb 14, 2011)

Got the girls' Valentine's chocolates, Bubba's candy, and got his favorite supper on - roast beef, rice, gravy, and baby limas.


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 14, 2011)

Valentines....pffft!    I was gonna stop and get a card, but I didn't have a pen to sign it with!


Oh, and howdy everybody!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>



Wazzup there Jeffbro?


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 14, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> quick fly by...hey there triple FFFFFF!     And MC, bubbette...let's see who all's hiding!



HEY HEY HEY!  How you doin?


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2011)

Seth carter said:


>


 
Thank God it wasn't the Beatles..


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 14, 2011)

doing a drive by to say evening all.. gotta go get the steaks on the grill got the veggies steaming and already hit the hunch punch...mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Wazzup there Jeffbro?



Sup Stunt man???



fitfabandfree said:


> HEY HEY HEY!  How you doin?



Evenin Ms fitfab!!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thank God it wasn't the Beatles..








huntinglady74 said:


> doing a drive by to say evening all.. gotta go get the steaks on the grill got the veggies steaming and already hit the hunch punch...mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



Heyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 14, 2011)

11 hrs and 45 minutes to go, and a meeting first thing at 7am in the morning!!


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 14, 2011)

I HATE DUMB DRUNK OBAMA SUPPORTERS !!!

If I'm in the back of the ambulance too busy with your meal ticket to talk to you, you might just realize that it ain't time to talk smack to me.

Yeah, I know, I'm a raciss Cracka mo fo what you gwine bust in de mouf....

God spare me from stupidity


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 14, 2011)

home at last. Not a goo start to a call week as usual....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> I HATE DUMB DRUNK OBAMA SUPPORTERS !!!
> 
> If I'm in the back of the ambulance too busy with your meal ticket to talk to you, you might just realize that it ain't time to talk smack to me.
> 
> ...


 
1000 cc's of air in an artery???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm gonna go with... EVENIN' gobble!!





Laneybird said:


> Valentines....pffft!    I was gonna stop and get a card, but I didn't have a pen to sign it with!
> 
> 
> Oh, and howdy everybody!





fitfabandfree said:


> HEY HEY HEY!  How you doin?





Hooked On Quack said:


> 11 hrs and 45 minutes to go, and a meeting first thing at 7am in the morning!!





Sirduke said:


> I HATE DUMB DRUNK OBAMA SUPPORTERS !!!
> 
> If I'm in the back of the ambulance too busy with your meal ticket to talk to you, you might just realize that it ain't time to talk smack to me.
> 
> ...





rhbama3 said:


> home at last. Not a goo start to a call week as usual....



evening all.  There will  not be another Monday this week so let's all celebrate.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 11 hrs and 45 minutes to go, and a meeting first thing at 7am in the morning!!





Sirduke said:


> I HATE DUMB DRUNK OBAMA SUPPORTERS !!!
> 
> If I'm in the back of the ambulance too busy with your meal ticket to talk to you, you might just realize that it ain't time to talk smack to me.
> 
> ...





rhbama3 said:


> home at last. Not a goo start to a call week as usual....




Y'all need some Valentines


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 1000 cc's of air in an artery???



we all need a little bubbly in our veins so a few more can't hurt can it?


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thank God it wasn't the Beatles..



idjit


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all need some Valentines




Valentines...pffft!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 1000 cc's of air in an artery???










gobbleinwoods said:


> evening all.  There will  not be another Monday this week so let's all celebrate.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Valentines...pffft!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all need some Valentines


dadblamit......


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 14, 2011)

All is well on the home front.  Told ya...


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 1000 cc's of air in an artery???



too much paperwork when you do that.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> too much paperwork when you do that.



Is there any less with KCl ?


----------



## slip (Feb 14, 2011)

hows yall tonight...


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 14, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is there any less with KCl ?



I may not answer on the grounds that somebody might read this and do something stupid.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 14, 2011)

Howdy Yall


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 14, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Howdy Yall



Hiya Snowebabe, and a Happy Valentine's Day to ya!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Snowebabe, and a Happy Valentine's Day to ya!!



Hey Mill 

Thanks 

I was in a "GET OUTTA MY WAY YOU MORONS!!!" mood today... a trip to town resulted in massive profanities and morbid comments    Na even said I was in rare form   

I got 12 fuzzy butts     and I even got to snuggle with em


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 14, 2011)

What's left of it anyway.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> dadblamit......



I needs to work on my cheering up skills



slip said:


> hows yall tonight...



Evenin slipster!!



SnowHunter said:


> Howdy Yall



 Snowfuzzy!!




turtlebug said:


> What's left of it anyway.




Thanks Ms Tbuggie


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 14, 2011)

Evenin' Yall!


----------



## Krickit (Feb 14, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well, i sit here at home and await my fate.  I resisted the urge to stop and get flowers, chocolates and such.  Not even gonna heat up supper.  If she wants to go somewhere, i wont argue. I aint making these people rich off junk, flowers that will die in a week and sugar. Sorry, just aint happenin anymore.



So I was definitely bummed that I didn't even get a card from my lovely man, but at least we had an incredible dinner!!  



Sirduke said:


> Just remember my friend, the most dangerous thing a woman can say to a man.....
> 
> " I'm not mad, just go to sleep".....
> 
> Which, need I remind you, is exactly what Loreana told John Wayne Bobbit just prior to bobbing his hobbit...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mill
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


 
Mine is kind of fuzzy if,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,awe nevermind...



turtlebug said:


> What's left of it anyway.


 
Happy V-day to you Queen Awesomeness..



jsullivan03 said:


> Evenin' Yall!


 
Howdie Fly King..


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 14, 2011)

So here is the run down and pics from my son's accident last night.

NO damage done to the front of his car, or the car he tapped.  My son slammed on his brakes and does not think he hit the car in front of him at all until the car behind him hit his rear.  That forced him to tap the car in front of him.

Now, when the guy behind my son hit him, it DID cause damage to the rear of his car, and the front of that guys car.

The only one ticketed was my son for following too close.  The guy that hit him in the rear, got a verbal warning only and was let go.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 14, 2011)

just told her i was going to bed... she just snickered and said "okay honey, sleep tight".


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> just told her i was going to bed... she just snickered and said "okay honey, sleep tight".


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> So here is the run down and pics from my son's accident last night.
> 
> NO damage done to the front of his car, or the car he tapped.  My son slammed on his brakes and does not think he hit the car in front of him at all until the car behind him hit his rear.  That forced him to tap the car in front of him.
> 
> ...



Sounds like he got the raw end of the deal there...


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 14, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> just told her i was going to bed... she just snickered and said "okay honey, sleep tight".





Sleep with one eye open.  


Again, Happy Valentines Day, Ladies. Hope ya`ll had a nice day.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds like he got the raw end of the deal there...



No kidding.  And to top it all off, the officer did not even sign the ticket.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 14, 2011)

Happy Valentine's Day!!!
Anybody want to come help me empty the kitchen? It's getting primed and painted tomorrow.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 14, 2011)

Ooooo-weee Chick-fil-a was decked out tonight!  Table cloths, china, candles, waiters in shirts and ties, live violin music!   Yessiree... ain't nothing too good for MY baby!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 14, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> HEY HEY HEY!  How you doin?



Shakin'  Bakin'   U?


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 14, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> What's left of it anyway.


Aww thanks BugsyMama  Batckatcha!!! 


Jeff C. said:


> Snowfuzzy!!


Jeffieshmoo!!   


jsullivan03 said:


> Evenin' Yall!


Hey Sulli! 


Krickit said:


> So I was definitely bummed that I didn't even get a card from my lovely man, but at least we had an incredible dinner!!


   


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mine is kind of fuzzy if,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,awe nevermind...


  



BBQBOSS said:


> just told her i was going to bed... she just snickered and said "okay honey, sleep tight".






fitfabandfree said:


> So here is the run down and pics from my son's accident last night.
> 
> NO damage done to the front of his car, or the car he tapped.  My son slammed on his brakes and does not think he hit the car in front of him at all until the car behind him hit his rear.  That forced him to tap the car in front of him.
> 
> ...


He got screwed!! 



Nicodemus said:


> Again, Happy Valentines Day, Ladies. Hope ya`ll had a nice day.


Back atcha Nick 


rhbama3 said:


> Happy Valentine's Day!!!
> Anybody want to come help me empty the kitchen? It's getting primed and painted tomorrow.


When will it end?    


Tag-a-long said:


> Ooooo-weee Chick-fil-a was decked out tonight!  Table cloths, china, candles, waiters in shirts and ties, live violin music!   Yessiree... ain't nothing too good for MY baby!



 Evenin TagSista


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 14, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Shakin'  Bakin'   U?



Awesome as always!  Does life get any better than this?


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 14, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> So here is the run down and pics from my son's accident last night.
> 
> NO damage done to the front of his car, or the car he tapped.  My son slammed on his brakes and does not think he hit the car in front of him at all until the car behind him hit his rear.  That forced him to tap the car in front of him.
> 
> ...


Ya got a raw deal...the person at the tail end of the pile always gets a ticket!     As far as not signing the ticket, I don't think that'll excuse the ticket.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2011)

BONEBOY!!!! Did you lock the Bigfeets thread????


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 14, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Ya got a raw deal...the person at the tail end of the pile always gets a ticket!     As far as not signing the ticket, I don't think that'll excuse the ticket.



I've got some PoPo friends that I am going to ask about this.  No matter how I look at it, I just can't come up with a reason that he would get the ticket, except that he was the only teen involved.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> BONEBOY!!!! Did you lock the Bigfeets thread????



Sho nuf!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> BONEBOY!!!! Did you lock the Bigfeets thread????



Yep...right after i made the confession that i've seen one of them bigfeets.  I guess nobody will ever hear my story now.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 14, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I've got some PoPo friends that I am going to ask about this.  No matter how I look at it, I just can't come up with a reason that he would get the ticket, except that he was the only teen involved.



Well that teen part will get him also.  Shouldn't neccessarily, but usually does.   BTDT


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Sho nuf!


 
Nicodemus is gonna skin you...



jsullivan03 said:


> Yep...right after i made the confession that i've seen one of them bigfeets. I guess nobody will ever hear my story now.


 
And I sooo wanted to hear the filthy details of that story too!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 14, 2011)

Sorry huh Sorry huh,  I running late,  But I brought flowers for the WOW.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nicodemus is gonna skin you...
> 
> 
> 
> And I sooo wanted to hear the filthy details of that story too!!



too late.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sorry huh Sorry huh, I running late, But I brought flowers for the WOW.


 
Suck up!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nicodemus is gonna skin you...
> 
> 
> 
> And I sooo wanted to hear the filthy details of that story too!!



Nic won't get close to me.   I've got Miguel still...alive and well!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sorry huh Sorry huh,  I running late,  But I brought flowers for the WOW.



Way to cave in ya pushover!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Suck up!!





BBQBOSS said:


> Way to cave in ya pushover!!



What?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What?


 
You've got a little something on your nose there. Ya' might wanna get a bounty paper towel for that..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sorry huh Sorry huh,  I running late,  But I brought flowers for the WOW.






Thanks AJ, they like you , are very beautiful!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 14, 2011)

Speaking of beautiful....Hi ya keebs!         I got the good news today!   Finally...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks AJ, they like you , are very beautiful!!



Ahhhhhhhh


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You've got a little something on your nose there. Ya' might wanna get a bounty paper towel for that..



Bounty...the quicker picker upper!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 14, 2011)

I cannot keep my eyes open any longer.  Time to lay down, watch a little Castle and go to dream land.

Goodnight guys and gals!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You've got a little something on your nose there. Ya' might wanna get a bounty paper towel for that..



I going by the car wash.  Bounty will not cut this mess


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 14, 2011)

Love is in the air........ 














I smell Reeses peanut butter cups!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Speaking of beautiful....Hi ya keebs!    I got the good news today! Finally...


 
Your parole is almost over??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I going by the car wash. Bounty will not cut this mess


 
I've got this visual of a pressure washer aimed at your nose with water coming out of your ears...


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 14, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I cannot keep my eyes open any longer.  Time to lay down, watch a little Castle and go to dream land.
> 
> Goodnight guys and gals!



Good night your fiestyness!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Your parole is almost over??



Shouldn't be too much longer...well other than that episode at the all girls school.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 14, 2011)

Think I'm gonna crash for a while...gotta get back to work at 2am.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Think I'm gonna crash for a while...gotta get back to work at 2am.


 Later Bob..


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 14, 2011)

Night Bob!!!

Hey SpitBro... nice flies!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 14, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Ooooo-weee Chick-fil-a was decked out tonight!  Table cloths, china, candles, waiters in shirts and ties, live violin music!   Yessiree... ain't nothing too good for MY baby!


Nothing says I love you like a Chick-fil-a combo!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks AJ, they like you , are very beautiful!!





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Ahhhhhhhh


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Night Bob!!!
> 
> Hey SpitBro... nice flies!


 
Hey sis!!! 

Thanks.



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Nothing says I love you like a Chic combo!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Speaking of beautiful....Hi ya keebs!         I got the good news today!   Finally...


THANK GAWD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh, thanks............... AwsomeAussieDAddy, Hooked on Quack AND Miguel Cervantes for the .............. uuuuuhhh, the Valentines....... ya'll are some hhhmmmm, ya'll are some great guys, don't care *what* the other WOW's say!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> THANK GAWD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Oh, thanks............... AwsomeAussieDAddy, Hooked on Quack AND Miguel Cervantes for the .............. uuuuuhhh, the Valentines....... ya'll are some hhhmmmm, ya'll are some great guys, don't care *what* the other WOW's say!!


 
All we gots left is you, Tag, Snowy and Tbug. All the others done got run off...


Of course, that will help my bling budget a little too..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2011)

Y'all still up???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all still up???


 
We are holding a vigil to make sure that Matty makes it through the night with all of his parts in tact...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> All we gots left is you, Tag, Snowy and Tbug. All the others done got run off...
> 
> 
> Of course, that will help my bling budget a little too..


I never told you my Mama's request after she saw MY bling did I??  Mama used to work at a jewelry store, needless to say, she fell in LOVE wiff my ring!!

MAN, the ribeyes were AWSOME!!! Baked tater, salad, a wittle Wiser's, and great friends to share it with........... good V-Day!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 14, 2011)

Mitch!  

Keebs 

Jeffieshmoo!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I never told you my Mama's request after she saw MY bling did I?? Mama used to work at a jewelry store, needless to say, she fell in LOVE wiff my ring!!
> 
> MAN, the ribeyes were AWSOME!!! Baked tater, salad, a wittle Wiser's, and great friends to share it with........... good V-Day!!


 
Does yo' Mama want some bling shuggums?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> THANK GAWD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Oh, thanks............... AwsomeAussieDAddy, Hooked on Quack AND Miguel Cervantes for the .............. uuuuuhhh, the Valentines....... ya'll are some hhhmmmm, ya'll are some great guys, don't care *what* the other WOW's say!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> All we gots left is you, Tag, Snowy and Tbug. All the others done got run off...
> 
> 
> Of course, that will help my bling budget a little too..


The bling budget, what next on the list?


Jeff C. said:


> Y'all still up???


sHHHHH no


Miguel Cervantes said:


> We are holding a vigil to make sure that Matty makes it through the night with all of his parts in tact...


Who got first shift?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We are holding a vigil to make sure that Matty makes it through the night with all of his parts in tact...






The first place I'd look is on the smoker


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> The bling budget, what next on the list?
> 
> sHHHHH no
> 
> Who got first shift?


 
What list??

I'll take first shift until 1am. Y'all can fight over the others.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all still up???


Still here for a little while!!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> We are holding a vigil to make sure that Matty makes it through the night with all of his parts in tact...






SnowHunter said:


> Mitch!
> 
> Keebs
> 
> Jeffieshmoo!


Hey Snowy!!

A few pics for Ya'll to check out!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=604195


----------



## Old Winchesters (Feb 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all still up???



Yep, The freaks come out at night!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We are holding a vigil to make sure that Matty makes it through the night with all of his parts in tact...





Jeff C. said:


> The first place I'd look is on the smoker





Wonder what kind of rub and tenderizer she used??  Mebbe it won't fall thru the cracks . . .


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Still here for a little while!!
> 
> 
> Hey Snowy!!
> ...



OH! Makes me wish I was there!!! Tucker looks rarrin to go!!  Mebe next time Tucker is up this way, I won't be sick


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Still here for a little while!!
> 
> 
> Hey Snowy!!
> ...


 
Great pics Mitch. Tucker is the most regal looking outta the bunch. We need more pics of him.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wonder what kind of rub and tenderizer she used?? Mebbe it won't fall thru the cracks . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mitch!
> 
> Keebs
> 
> Jeffieshmoo!




Heyyym snowwyshoo  



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Still here for a little while!!
> 
> 
> Hey Snowy!!
> ...



Mitch, those are some good looking dogs and pics!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wonder what kind of rub and tenderizer she used??  Mebbe it won't fall thru the cracks . . .



Either that Slap Yo Mama...OR...maybe some of dat Jamaican Jerk


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mitch!
> 
> Keebs
> 
> Jeffieshmoo!


Hey Sis, hope to have GREAT news soon!!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does yo' Mama want some bling shuggums?


 oh lawd, talk about "jealous"................. heehee, I LOVED IT!!  She'd love anything!!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Still here for a little while!!
> 
> 
> Hey Snowy!!
> ...


tell him NOT ENOUGH OF THE PRETTY BOY!!  But Man the first one was AWSOME!!!  He's coming along sooooo good!!!!



1lineman said:


> Yep, The freaks come out at night!!!!


Uuuhh *duh*, you're here, right?!?!?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 14, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> OH! Makes me wish I was there!!! Tucker looks rarrin to go!!  Mebe next time Tucker is up this way, I won't be sick


The pics were from Sunday............One of the reasons I didn't go on Saturday!!..........The guy that took the pics Set the day up as a photo shoot, and yes Tucker was rarrin to go!!..........It was Quite obvious that he had been out of the water for too long!!.............We were standing back waiting our turn, and when the first bird hit the water.... He broke, and went after it!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2011)

Locking down & shutting off.................... ya'll have a great night, catch ya'll in the moanin.................... whoever is on watch for Matty, be gentle with the poor boy!! Bless his heart.........



HEY QUACK, Glad ya got your Delivery!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey Sis, hope to have GREAT news soon!!!
> 
> 
> oh lawd, talk about "jealous"................. heehee, I LOVED IT!!  She'd love anything!!
> ...


 They said they'd let Na know somethin next week 





RUTTNBUCK said:


> The pics were from Sunday............One of the reasons I didn't go on Saturday!!..........The guy that took the pics Set the day up as a photo shoot, and yes Tucker was rarrin to go!!..........It was Quite obvious that he had been out of the water for too long!!.............We were standing back waiting our turn, and when the first bird hit the water.... He broke, and went after it!!


Oh!!!

Well... Tucker just wanted to get in on the action 



Keebs said:


> Locking down & shutting off.................... ya'll have a great night, catch ya'll in the moanin.................... whoever is on watch for Matty, be gentle with the poor boy!! Bless his heart.........
> 
> 
> 
> HEY QUACK, Glad ya got your Delivery!!!


Night Sista!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2011)

1lineman said:


> Yep, The freaks come out at night!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Locking down & shutting off.................... ya'll have a great night, catch ya'll in the moanin.................... whoever is on watch for Matty, be gentle with the poor boy!! Bless his heart.........
> 
> 
> 
> HEY QUACK, Glad ya got your Delivery!!!




Missed ya....Nite Keebsolicious!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 14, 2011)

Reckon I'll go watch a movie....Nite Y'all


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Great pics Mitch. Tucker is the most regal looking outta the bunch. We need more pics of him.


There will be more..........He was really going for the splashing water pics!!



Jeff C. said:


> Mitch, those are some good looking dogs and pics!!


The guy is just getting started out!!



Keebs said:


> tell him NOT ENOUGH OF THE PRETTY BOY!!  But Man the first one was AWSOME!!!  He's coming along sooooo good!!!!


There will be more when he sends them to us!!
Tag Really liked that first one!!...........That was the hardest shot to capture of the day!!..........Getting four dogs to sit still next to each other

They had ummm well lets just say they were more interested in getting acquainted with each other!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 14, 2011)

It that time,,  Good night all


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll go watch a movie....Nite Y'all


Night Jeff 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> ...........That was the hardest shot to capture of the day!!..........Getting four dogs to sit still next to each other
> 
> They had ummm well lets just say they were more interested in getting acquainted with each other!!


   


threeleggedpigmy said:


> It that time,,  Good night all



Night AJ!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Locking down & shutting off.................... ya'll have a great night, catch ya'll in the moanin.................... whoever is on watch for Matty, be gentle with the poor boy!! Bless his heart.........
> 
> 
> 
> HEY QUACK, Glad ya got your Delivery!!!


Night Darlin!!



Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll go watch a movie....Nite Y'all


Later Jeff!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> It that time,,  Good night all


I'll catch the lights on my way out!!


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 14, 2011)

goodnight gonma leave yall a present


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Locking down & shutting off.................... ya'll have a great night, catch ya'll in the moanin.................... whoever is on watch for Matty, be gentle with the poor boy!! Bless his heart.........
> 
> 
> 
> HEY QUACK, Glad ya got your Delivery!!!





Thank YOU for sending it !!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 15, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Still here for a little while!!
> 
> 
> Hey Snowy!!
> ...





RUTTNBUCK said:


> The pics were from Sunday............One of the reasons I didn't go on Saturday!!..........The guy that took the pics Set the day up as a photo shoot, and yes Tucker was rarrin to go!!..........It was Quite obvious that he had been out of the water for too long!!.............We were standing back waiting our turn, and when the first bird hit the water.... He broke, and went after it!!



Unbelievable clarity and color, as well as still frame.  Great photography to whoever the shutterbug is/was!


----------



## Otis (Feb 15, 2011)

Anyone wanna play????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 15, 2011)

Time to start the day.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 15, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Time to start the day.



Morning Gobble


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 15, 2011)

Otis said:


> Anyone wanna play????



With the cheerleader..



gobbleinwoods said:


> Time to start the day.



Mornin..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 15, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning Gobble





Sweetwater said:


> With the cheerleader..
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin..



good day gents.  two cups down and looking for a pompom or two.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 15, 2011)

Sweetwater said:


> With the cheerleader..
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin..



Morning



gobbleinwoods said:


> good day gents.  two cups down and looking for a pompom or two.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We are holding a vigil to make sure that Matty makes it through the night with all of his parts in tact...





Jeff C. said:


> The first place I'd look is on the smoker





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Still here for a little while!!
> 
> 
> Hey Snowy!!
> ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> Wonder what kind of rub and tenderizer she used??  Mebbe it won't fall thru the cracks . . .





Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Good news!  Lil Chub is still there!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 15, 2011)

Mornin Gobbler, SweetwaterBlue and snoremaster!


----------



## F14Gunner (Feb 15, 2011)

Morning all, anyone got coffee ready.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin Gobbler, SweetwaterBlue and snoremaster!



I resemble that remark

Glad to see you survived


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 15, 2011)

F14Gunner said:


> Morning all, anyone got coffee ready.



morning gunner


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 15, 2011)

Morning all ... Coffe isn't working to well this morning... Maybe i shouldn't have drank all that hunch punch last night???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 15, 2011)

morning boss, gunner and HL74


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 15, 2011)

Morning Gobble... It's getting close to your season aint it? Ya going into hiding?


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 15, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Morning all ... Coffe isn't working to well this morning... Maybe i shouldn't have drank all that hunch punch last night???



you should have added an extra scoop or 2 of coffee


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 15, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> you should have added an extra scoop or 2 of coffee



Actually i did... On the 2nd pot... drinking 1st cup outta it now... praying this works... got sick kid and sick inlaws to care for today... I swear can't take my daughter anywhere .. she gave this stomach junk to the inlaws and they are worse than her when sick...


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 15, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Actually i did... On the 2nd pot... drinking 1st cup outta it now... praying this works... got sick kid and sick inlaws to care for today... I swear can't take my daughter anywhere .. she gave this stomach junk to the inlaws and they are worse than her when sick...



I've been sick since Friday...Longest any cold has ever held on...Think I am gonna go replace this power supply then go home and back to bed....


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 15, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> I've been sick since Friday...Longest any cold has ever held on...Think I am gonna go replace this power supply then go home and back to bed....



Sorry to hear that .. hope you get to feeling better.. guess i better get my day started....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin Gobbler, SweetwaterBlue and snoremaster!


 
Sorry Boss, I fell asleep during my watch shift. You still got all your parts this morning??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sorry Boss, I fell asleep during my watch shift. You still got all your parts this morning??





http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5790723&postcount=670


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5790723&postcount=670


 
Well, that's a good thing. So you live to sword fight another day...


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 15, 2011)

Mernin Yall


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 15, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Yall



Morning fuzzysnowmoma


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Good news!  Lil Chub is still there!




Whooooooot!!




huntinglady74 said:


> Morning all ... Coffe isn't working to well this morning... Maybe i shouldn't have drank all that hunch punch last night???




Well, hopefully somebody got lucky??




SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Yall





Hiya SexySnowbabeFuzzybuttedthangyou!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 15, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning fuzzysnowmoma


Mornin Mike! Hope you get to feelin better!!! 

I just bout got this thang kicked, thankfully! 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Whooooooot!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Quacker  Delirious yet?


----------



## Jranger (Feb 15, 2011)

Mornin' folks...
Off to Tucker....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Mike! Hope you get to feelin better!!!
> 
> I just bout got this thang kicked, thankfully!
> 
> ...


 
He's always delerious.

Mornin Ms. Fuzzybutt..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Unbelievable clarity and color, as well as still frame.  Great photography to whoever the shutterbug is/was!


Jerry Russell


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 15, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Mornin' folks...
> Off to Tucker....


Mornin J, safe travels 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's always delerious.
> 
> Mornin Ms. Fuzzybutt..




Mernin Wireybutt   


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Jerry Russell



Mornin Mitch


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 15, 2011)

Morning Gang!  How's every one doing today?  It's going to be another wonderful and beautiful day here!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Mike! Hope you get to feelin better!!!
> 
> I just bout got this thang kicked, thankfully!
> 
> ...



Purty much, da "Sleep Monster" done snuck up behind me and kicked me square in da buttocks . . .




Jranger said:


> Mornin' folks...
> Off to Tucker....




Have a good one bro!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's always delerious.
> 
> Mornin Ms. Fuzzybutt..









RUTTNBUCK said:


> Jerry Russell




That boy is GOOD with a camera, I thought Elaine had taken them??  Where's the waders I gave you??



fitfabandfree said:


> Morning Gang!  How's every one doing today?  It's going to be another wonderful and beautiful day here!





Hiya TripleF, hope your day goes better!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Purty much, da "Sleep Monster" done snuck up behind me and kicked me square in da buttocks . . .


 
That statement is quite entertaining when one visualizes you saying it with a thick Forrest Gump drawl..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 15, 2011)

Good Morning to the driveler Nation.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Morning to the driveler Nation.


uh... yer clocks slow...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That statement is quite entertaining when one visualizes you saying it with a thick Forrest Gump drawl..




You know me too well, that's the way I typed it!



Bitteroot said:


> uh... yer clocks slow...





He's an Aussie, can't help it . . .


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 15, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Morning Gang!  How's every one doing today?  It's going to be another wonderful and beautiful day here!


Mornin Fab! Cool crisp sun shining mornin  


Hooked On Quack said:


> Purty much, da "Sleep Monster" done snuck up behind me and kicked me square in da buttocks . . .





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Morning to the driveler Nation.


Mornin AJ 



Bitteroot said:


> uh... yer clocks slow...


Mornin Greg


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Morning to the driveler Nation.


 
Mernin JLA.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Fab! Cool crisp sun shining mornin
> 
> 
> Mornin AJ
> ...


Mornin Sista!!
Mornin Folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin JLA.






Daaaaaaaaaang, even yo Roosta is sporting "locks" and "bling" . . .


Later brothers, and sistas, gotta crash!


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 15, 2011)

that ol bird would tie a mess of wooly buggers i tell ya....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 15, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> uh... yer clocks slow...


Not the first time


Hooked On Quack said:


> You know me too well, that's the way I typed it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope,  and the toilet swirls the other way at my house. 


SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Fab! Cool crisp sun shining mornin
> 
> 
> Mornin AJ
> ...


Morning Snowy,  I hope your feeling better.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin JLA.



Morning fly tier, they are looking good.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Sista!!
> Mornin Folks!



Mornin Sista!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> that ol bird would tie a mess of wooly buggers i tell ya....


 
Meeebe that would be a good screen name. WoolyBoogerRooster... except it's a b,,,,,ummm pain to type out everytime you log in.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Meeebe that would be a good screen name. WoolyBoogerRooster... except it's a b,,,,,ummm pain to type out everytime you log in.





stick with what you have... or add the dang "de" back in there like its supposed to be,..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> stick with what you have... or add the dang "de" back in there like its supposed to be,..


 
If I had the official MC title in here most folks would never be able to even read it. Can you imagine having to log in by typing Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra, every stinkin time???


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 15, 2011)

stay logged in....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> stay logged in....


 Security measures don't allow that..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2011)

Mornin' peeples!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 15, 2011)

You mean we are actually supposed to log out?  Hmmm... Who knew?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Security measures don't allow that..






Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' peeples!!


 Mornin Chief!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Chief!!




Mornin darlin'


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> You mean we are actually supposed to log out? Hmmm... Who knew?


 
When you don't log out from any sight, and keep your computer on, tracking cookies, keystoke miner, and data miners that snuck in during your time online keep on working..


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin darlin'


What's on tap for ya'll today??
From the weather reports, looks like you might need to go ahead & get the lawn mower ready!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> When you don't log out from any sight, and keep your computer on, tracking cookies, keystoke miner, and data miners that snuck in during your time online keep on working..




 Now you tell me!!! WHOAAA....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> What's on tap for ya'll today??
> From the weather reports, looks like you might need to go ahead & get the lawn mower ready!




That's a good question Mama Keebs...I was just out there lookin up at the Barn wonderin' the same thing.....OR.....gettin in da truck and goin somwhere


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> When you don't log out from any sight, and keep your computer on, tracking cookies, keystoke miner, and data miners that snuck in during your time online keep on working..



I don't actually log out, but I do get off-line and shut down the computer.  That stops them, right?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 15, 2011)

KEEBS!!! Change that avatar!! It`s about to bug me to death!! 


Oh, mornin`...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I don't actually log out, but I do get off-line and shut down the computer. That stops them, right?


 
Until you crank the computer back up again. I use CCleaner that automatically cleans all cookies, logger, trackers etc. out when booting up. That way they have to start all over again. Of course it also means you have to type all of your login's in again also. It also has a registry cleaner on it also that I use at least once a week. Some malicious bugs attach to registry keys so they don't get cleaned off, and some of the nasty one's even disrupt registry keys. Fortunately CCleaner has a repair feature for those instances.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> KEEBS!!! Change that avatar!! It`s about to bug me to death!!
> 
> 
> Oh, mornin`...




  

I hadn't even noticed it....

Mornin' Nic!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Until you crank the computer back up again. I use CCleaner that automatically cleans all cookies, logger, trackers etc. out when booting up. That way they have to start all over again. Of course it also means you have to type all of your login's in again also. It also has a registry cleaner on it also that I use at least once a week. Some malicious bugs attach to registry keys so they don't get cleaned off, and some of the nasty one's even disrupt registry keys. Fortunately CCleaner has a repair feature for those instances.



http://www.ubuntu.com/

Mornin y'all..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2011)

Sweetwater said:


> http://www.ubuntu.com/
> 
> Mornin y'all..




Mornin' Sweetwater!!! Been a while


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Sweetwater!!! Been a while



Been workin my tail off Regular job has been busy and I been splittin firewood on the weekend...

Played hooky today...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2011)

Sweetwater said:


> Been workin my tail off Regular job has been busy and I been splittin firewood on the weekend...
> 
> Played hooky today...



Just the opposite....work has been kind of slow here, need to think about some extra curricular activities


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 15, 2011)

This just Narfles the Garthok, was supposed to hang over for 4 hours, then the medic called and said he would be in on time, which he did, but another one's neighbors wifes sisters aunt was getting pregnant and he had to be there or something and I'm on call, so I am holding over for at least 5 to 8 hours more.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> This just Narfles the Garthok, was supposed to hang over for 4 hours, then the medic called and said he would be in on time, which he did, but another one's neighbors wifes sisters aunt was getting pregnant and he had to be there or something and I'm on call, so I am holding over for at least 5 to 8 hours more.



 WOW!!! 5-8hrs.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> KEEBS!!! Change that avatar!! It`s about to bug me to death!!
> 
> 
> Oh, mornin`...


 
It's your eyes. It's in perfect focus for me..


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's your eyes. It's in perfect focus for me..





Now I really can`t see straight!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Now I really can`t see straight!


 
Here, is this one in focus to you?? You really might need to see the eye dr. if not!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Now I really can`t see straight!



Nic...how's that knee??

I think I may be developing a problem with my left knee


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 15, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> This just Narfles the Garthok, was supposed to hang over for 4 hours, then the medic called and said he would be in on time, which he did, but another one's neighbors wifes sisters aunt was getting pregnant and he had to be there or something and I'm on call, so I am holding over for at least 5 to 8 hours more.





Jeff C. said:


> WOW!!! 5-8hrs.





Somebody has been eating a lot of wheaties it seems and they have a lot more stamina than I have then because........................................








the last time that I assisted in getting someone pregnant, It only took about 15 minutes tops.      Of course, that was 29 years ago though !!!!  Aaaaahhhhh, those were the days.    

PS:  I think that you need to call your buddy and tell him to get his tail into work so that you can go home and get some rest.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here, is this one in focus to you?? You really might need to see the eye dr. if not!!




Thought that was Abner for a minute!   




Jeff C. said:


> Nic...how's that knee??
> 
> I think I may be developing a problem with my left knee




Knee ain`t doin` so good...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Thought that was Abner for a minute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Now you gotta go back and requote me from where I fixed the page explosion...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Thought that was Abner for a minute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh..sorry to hear that!! I ain't likin' what I'm feelin'...


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now you gotta go back and requote me from where I fixed the page explosion...




Fixed!! 




Jeff C. said:


> Ahhh..sorry to hear that!! I ain't likin' what I'm feelin'...



Don`t wait, like I did. Go have it looked at.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Ahhh..sorry to hear that!! I ain't likin' what I'm feelin'...


 


Nicodemus said:


> Fixed!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
He ain't kiddin Jeff. Get that stuff fixed, the sooner the better.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> That's a good question Mama Keebs...I was just out there lookin up at the Barn wonderin' the same thing.....OR.....gettin in da truck and goin somwhere


ROAD TRIP!!!



Nicodemus said:


> KEEBS!!! Change that avatar!! It`s about to bug me to death!!
> 
> 
> Oh, mornin`...



  


Jeff C. said:


> I hadn't even noticed it....
> 
> Mornin' Nic!!!






Sweetwater said:


> http://www.ubuntu.com/
> 
> Mornin y'all..


SWEET!!!  Hey!!!!!!



Sirduke said:


> This just Narfles the Garthok, was supposed to hang over for 4 hours, then the medic called and said he would be in on time, which he did, but another one's neighbors wifes sisters aunt was getting pregnant and he had to be there or something and I'm on call, so I am holding over for at least 5 to 8 hours more.





Nicodemus said:


> Now I really can`t see straight!


I sowwy..........



Nicodemus said:


> Fixed!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell'em Nic!!  Jeff, really, get it seen about!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey Shuggums. How's your day goin so far??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Shuggums. How's your day goin so far??


Really good!!  Had an IT guy from another city department stop by, checked out my spec sheet for a new computer and got the go ahead from my boss!!  Yeah, good day indeed!
How 'bout you?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Really good!!  Had an IT guy from another city department stop by, checked out my spec sheet for a new computer and got the go ahead from my boss!!  Yeah, good day indeed!
> How 'bout you?



Very soon you will be cruisin the internet super highway in a Vette.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Really good!! Had an IT guy from another city department stop by, checked out my spec sheet for a new computer and got the go ahead from my boss!! Yeah, good day indeed!
> How 'bout you?


 
It's goin by about as fast as a gimp snail....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Very soon you will be cruisin the internet super highway in a Vette.


vroom-vroom!!  I'll have to tie my Aussie hat of fer sure then!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's goin by about as fast as a gimp snail....


 I sowwy........... I'll email ya some sites I've had to research this morning too, it'll help ya feel better, PROMISE!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> vroom-vroom!! I'll have to tie my Aussie hat of fer sure then!!
> 
> 
> I sowwy........... I'll email ya some sites I've had to research this morning too, it'll help ya feel better, PROMISE!!


 Sears??? Seriously?? or did I not follow the link properly??

Oh, and FWIW,,,,,,,,,Pandora RULES!!! The headphones have almost grown to my head.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sears??? Seriously?? or did I not follow the link properly??
> 
> Oh, and FWIW,,,,,,,,,Pandora RULES!!! The headphones have almost grown to my head.


  just one of many........... soo many decisions, so many to choose from..............


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2011)

Nic??????


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2011)

Ooooohhhh Niiiiiiiic?????????????


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2011)

Nicodemus???????????


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Fixed!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> He ain't kiddin Jeff. Get that stuff fixed, the sooner the better.





Keebs said:


> ROAD TRIP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Couple more sleepless nights like the last few, and I will be there, reluctantly!!!

What time is supper, Keebs???





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Very soon you will be cruisin the internet super highway in a Vette.




VROOOOOM!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2011)

nic!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Nic??????


 


Keebs said:


> Ooooohhhh Niiiiiiiic?????????????


 


Keebs said:


> Nicodemus???????????


 


Keebs said:


> nic!!!!!!!!


 

Thank goodness these are noise cancelling headphones, so I don't have to hear all that yellin..


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Couple more sleepless nights like the last few, and I will be there, reluctantly!!!
> 
> What time is supper, Keebs???
> 
> VROOOOOM!!!


Seriously, don't keep putting it off!
 What time you wanna get here & cook???


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thank goodness these are noise cancelling headphones, so I don't have to hear all that yellin..


I'm doing it ~~softly~~ I promise!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Nic??????





Keebs said:


> Ooooohhhh Niiiiiiiic?????????????





Keebs said:


> Nicodemus???????????





Keebs said:


> nic!!!!!!!!






Ma`am?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Seriously, don't keep putting it off!
> What time you wanna get here & cook???




Hey...I've been readin your supper menu's, I ain't picky


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Ma`am?


Now come'on, tell me the truth, you think my avatar's CUTE!!



Jeff C. said:


> Hey...I've been readin your supper menu's, I ain't picky


 Doood, after you cooked for me, ain't no way I'd let you eat my cookin, You Da Man!!!  Only way I'd cook for you is if it's a *no brainer* meal, that way it'd have to be passable to eat!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Now come'on, tell me the truth, you think my avatar's CUTE!!





Well, yea...but for some reason, I have the urge to put a bullet right between the nostrils of that long necked stubby horn, spotted goat.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Well, yea...but for some reason, I have the urge to put a bullet right between the nostrils of that long necked stubby horn, spotted goat.


watch the eyes.......... watch the eyes...............


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> watch the eyes.......... watch the eyes...............





Can`t hear you!! Got to run!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Can`t hear you!! Got to run!!


 Nevermind her Nic. She's skivvy shoppin on company time...


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 15, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Morning Gang!  How's every one doing today?  It's going to be another wonderful and beautiful day here!



Gawd I love your enthusiasm and fiestiness.       It's just so refreshing.        Almost contagious even!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Gawd I love your enthusiasm and fiestiness.  It's just so refreshing.    Almost contagious even!


 
Kenny?? That you bro???


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Gawd I love your enthusiasm and fiestiness.       It's just so refreshing.        Almost contagious even!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nevermind her Nic. She's skivvy shoppin on company time...






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Kenny?? That you bro???


BKA????


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Kenny?? That you bro???





rhbama3 said:


>





Keebs said:


> BKA????


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> That's a good question Mama Keebs...I was just out there lookin up at the Barn wonderin' the same thing.....OR.....gettin in da truck and goin somwhere



Road trip to Alpharetta!!!      jeff, your knee acting up?   Wasn't from riding the Kenevil bike was it?


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Until you crank the computer back up again. I use CCleaner that automatically cleans all cookies, logger, trackers etc. out when booting up. That way they have to start all over again. Of course it also means you have to type all of your login's in again also. It also has a registry cleaner on it also that I use at least once a week. Some malicious bugs attach to registry keys so they don't get cleaned off, and some of the nasty one's even disrupt registry keys. Fortunately CCleaner has a repair feature for those instances.



Good info to have.  Thank you!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> watch the eyes.......... watch the eyes...............



I like it,     It got a little spicy to it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I like it,     It got a little spicy to it.



Are you saying Nic has spicy eyes? 
Man, this thread gets weirder every day......


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I like it,     It got a little spicy to it.






rhbama3 said:


> Are you saying Nic has spicy eyes?
> Man, this thread gets weirder every day......


 Oh come'on Bama, you gotz some wicked skillz too!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Are you saying Nic has spicy eyes?
> Man, this thread gets weirder every day......



Does he have his blade out?  I will wait for this responce before I give mine.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Does he have his blade out?  I will wait for this responce before I give mine.


He always *has* it, but it ain't out rat now, he's at werk..........


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> He always *has* it, but it ain't out rat now, he's at werk..........





Don`t matter. Never leave the house without a blade in each pocket, and one to throw out as bait.  That adds up to 3-three.


----------



## Sirduke (Feb 15, 2011)

Boy did I get fooled this morning, thought I was holding over for a little while... My relief is supposed to be here within the hour though.

Hope springs eternal....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t matter. Never leave the house without a blade in each pocket, and one to throw out as bait.  That adds up to 3-three.


 I figured you be along shortly to *correct* me!



Sirduke said:


> Boy did I get fooled this morning, thought I was holding over for a little while... My relief is supposed to be here within the hour though.
> 
> Hope springs eternal....


 Man, I know you are beat!!  Tell the Master "MamaKeebs" said to go easy on ya, k?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Now come'on, tell me the truth, you think my avatar's CUTE!!
> 
> 
> Doood, after you cooked for me, ain't no way I'd let you eat my cookin, You Da Man!!!  Only way I'd cook for you is if it's a *no brainer* meal, that way it'd have to be passable to eat!




Thanks....but quit sellin' yoself short.....now, get in the kitchen and cook sumpin Woman





boneboy96 said:


> Gawd I love your enthusiasm and fiestiness.       It's just so refreshing.        Almost contagious even!



 Helloooo!! 





boneboy96 said:


> Road trip to Alpharetta!!!      jeff, your knee acting up?   Wasn't from riding the Kenevil bike was it?



Hmmmmmm.....not this time of day!!! No sir...Wii bowling



rhbama3 said:


> Are you saying Nic has spicy eyes?
> Man, this thread gets weirder every day......



See above..... 



Keebs said:


> Oh come'on Bama, you gotz some _WEIRD_ skillz too!



Fixed it!!!



Nicodemus said:


> Don`t matter. Never leave the house without a blade in each pocket, and one to throw out as bait.  That adds up to 3-three.



I need some more k-nives


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 15, 2011)

afternoon all...almost that time of day...


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 15, 2011)

everyday around 3ish I take a 30 minute nap at work.   I call it my beauty rest.   How's I lookin'?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks....but quit sellin' yoself short.....now, get in the kitchen and cook sumpin Woman
> 
> Helloooo!!
> 
> ...


Bring Shrimp!!!




boneboy96 said:


> afternoon all...almost that time of day...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> everyday around 3ish I take a 30 minute nap at work.   I call it my beauty rest.   How's I lookin'?


 That is just soooooo wrong!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> everyday around 3ish I take a 30 minute nap at work.   I call it my beauty rest.   How's I lookin'?




NIC....shoot that thang!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> everyday around 3ish I take a 30 minute nap at work.   I call it my beauty rest.   How's I lookin'?



Look like the offspring of a chupacabra and sasquatch.... well, the ones i've seen at least.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Look like the offspring of a chupacabra and sasquatch!




If that's what they look like....I'll be shootin it upon my encounter with it!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2011)

Excel program at this moment!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Excel program at this moment!




Where's the dodgin' bullets and hammers smilie


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 15, 2011)

ahhhhhhhhhhhh...feel like a new man!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Where's the dodgin' bullets and hammers smilie


 gggrrrrrrrrrrr



boneboy96 said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhh...feel like a new man!


 gawd, go back to bed & try again!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhh...feel like a new man!




  

I reckon it's my turn, if there's that much improvement


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2011)

Excel program now!!  
 I figured the problem out!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 15, 2011)

Evening everybody, i Likes your avatar keebs, made me laugh


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> gggrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> gawd, go back to bed & try again!!



This any better?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Evening everybody, i Likes your avatar keebs, made me laugh


 darlin', I've been gigglin at that thang alll day long!!
They workin you too hard!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> This any better?


BOB!!!!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Excel program now!!
> I figured the problem out!!



nice avatar keebs

todays dose of music is pink floyd


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> nice avatar keebs
> 
> todays dose of music is pink floyd


 ty!


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ty!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> This any better?



Are these of any relations?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Are these of any relations?


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Are these of any relations?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> nice avatar keebs
> 
> todays dose of music is pink floyd


 
Boy, let me get you on the right track.


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Boy, let me get you on the right track.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> BOB!!!!!!





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Are these of any relations?





Seth carter said:


>



Maybe some of my baby pics would ease the pain!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

Seth carter said:


>


 
Fine, if you wanna play that game.


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fine, if you wanna play that game.



bring it


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 15, 2011)

Ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> bring it


 

No problem.


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Gawd I love your enthusiasm and fiestiness.       It's just so refreshing.        Almost contagious even!





Well thank ya Bones!  It's all about attitude.  I just think you get what you give.  If I greet each day with happiness and a positive attitude, then I get the same back.

Life is an awesome thing, if you make it that way.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

Seth carter said:


>


 
Let me take you back a few years..


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff



You calling me?  I have been so busy all day today, and have not read through this thread, so I am lost.  

What's going on in here???  Have I missed anything?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 15, 2011)

Great. Just great.....
Seth is just now discovering the songs i've been listening to for 30 years.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 15, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> You calling me?  I have been so busy all day today, and have not read through this thread, so I am lost.
> 
> What's going on in here???  Have I missed anything?




It's a driveler.   Not really.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 15, 2011)

if you gotta plug it up.. it ain't worth playin....


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> everyday around 3ish I take a 30 minute nap at work.   I call it my beauty rest.   How's I lookin'?



Every day at 3, I leave work for the day.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> if you gotta plug it up.. it ain't worth playin....


 
Here ya go!!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 15, 2011)

junk..... don't make me go to the achives...


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> It's a driveler.   Not really.



Good to know!  I don't like missing stuff.  I do a stop by, and come back a couple of hours later, and BAMM!  2 pages over.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 15, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Well thank ya Bones!  It's all about attitude.  I just think you get what you give.  If I greet each day with happiness and a positive attitude, then I get the same back.
> 
> Life is an awesome thing, if you make it that way.


Loving life....that's ME!     


fitfabandfree said:


> You calling me?  I have been so busy all day today, and have not read through this thread, so I am lost.
> 
> What's going on in here???  Have I missed anything?



Just some of my baby pics and such.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> junk..... don't make me go to the achives...


 
the heck with that. I'm goin plug in but no synthesizers..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Loving nekkid twista....that's ME!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Well thank ya Bones!  It's all about attitude.  I just think you get what you give.  If I greet each day with happiness and a positive attitude, then I get the same back.
> 
> Life is an awesome thing, if you make it that way.


What's the count-down to now??



fitfabandfree said:


> You calling me?  I have been so busy all day today, and have not read through this thread, so I am lost.
> 
> What's going on in here???  Have I missed anything?


You have to find the very first original driveler to *truely* understand................ 



rhbama3 said:


> Great. Just great.....
> Seth is just now discovering the songs i've been listening to for 30 years.


What?  Means the boy is FINALLY getting some knowledge!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> It's a driveler.   Not really.






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here ya go!!!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Loving life....that's ME!
> 
> 
> Just some of my baby pics and such.



Nu uh?????  I was see!  What page are they on???

Oh... and loving life is the only way to go!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Nu uh????? I was see! What page are they on???
> 
> Oh... and loving nekkid twista is the only way to go!


 
YOU TOO!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Nu uh?????  I was see!  What page are they on???


Don't LOOK ETHEL!!!!!!!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



WOOHOOO!!!!  I'll bring the chocolate drizzle!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

This one's for the JackleggedAussie..


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 15, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Nu uh?????  I was see!  What page are they on???
> 
> Oh... and loving life is the only way to go!



Just look on the last page or so...You'll see em!      here's one from my early teething stages.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> YOU TOO!!!!



Heck yea!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This one's for the JackleggedAussie..



It is almost Time for a Vegamite Sandwich


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Just look on the last page or so...You'll see em!  here's one from my early teething stages.


 
OK freakboy, here's you a video..


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 15, 2011)

Bones, that's not fair!   You tricked me!

Keebs.... 9 days if he stays stuck on stupid.  If he gets smart and decides to take the deal I have offered to settle, then it will be over with by Friday, and I will be all set!!

Well, gotta run for a while.  My daughter needs the laptop for a while to do a school project.  Be back later.  Hold down the fort.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

OK, gotta run to Stevie B's pizza buffet to do some research on human CWD, and eating at the feed trough.

I'll leave y'all with some Candy to enjoy..


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK freakboy, here's you a video..



Thanks MC, that brought back memories!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 15, 2011)

wife and kids are gone, not much happening here, and this weather has me wishin' i was fishin'! Time to crank up the radio and churn out some jigs!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, gotta run to Stevie B's pizza buffet to do some research on human CWD, and eating at the feed trough.
> 
> I'll leave y'all with some Candy to enjoy..



Man I loves me some Candy!      Fine sax playin right there!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2011)

Last night at work !!  3 days off !!  Whoot!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last night at work !!  3 days off !!  Whoot!!



Sweet


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This one's for the JackleggedAussie..



That 4 minutes of my life is gone... forever.


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This one's for the JackleggedAussie..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 15, 2011)

afternoon to the lost in music crowd.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> That 4 minutes of my life is gone... forever.


 
3:40 jackleg..



Seth carter said:


>


 

PULLLLEEEEEEZZ


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm feeling all warm and fuzzy.   Snowy must be around!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I'm feeling all warm and fuzzy.   Snowy must be around!



I thought you always felt like that after locking a thread. 
How pathetic is it to cook dinner using a microwave on the floor of a half painted kitchen?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 15, 2011)

My daughter just made us dinner.  Grilled cheese and soup.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2011)

Evenin' folks!!! Must go eat, bbl....


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 15, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> My daughter just made us dinner.  Grilled cheese and soup.



Creamy tomato soup and grilled cheese sandwiches...yum yum!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 15, 2011)

10 mins to quitting time!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> 10 mins to quitting time!



quitting time is for quitters! Stay with it, Bro!


----------



## YaraDV. (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm to exhausted to look but what's with all of the videos?


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 15, 2011)

Brings a smile to me...ear to ear!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 15, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> I'm to exhausted to look but what's with all of the videos?



Seth is bringing all the music we listened to 30 years ago back up to the forefront!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> quitting time is for quitters! Stay with it, Bro!



    No way...I'm going home to a cold one!   Then I'll ask her for a beer!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Seth is bringing all the music we listened to 30 years ago back up to the forefront!





You gotta admit, very few kids his age have any taste in music, my boy's kicking it!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> No way...I'm going home to a cold one!   Then I'll ask her for a beer!



  That is just so wrong.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I thought you always felt like that after locking a thread.
> How pathetic is it to cook dinner using a microwave on the floor of a half painted kitchen?





fitfabandfree said:


> My daughter just made us dinner.  Grilled cheese and soup.





boneboy96 said:


> Creamy tomato soup and grilled cheese sandwiches...yum yum!



Western omelette w/english muffin and honey 



YaraG. said:


> I'm to exhausted to look but what's with all of the videos?



Heyyyy Yara!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> You gotta admit, very few kids his age have any taste in music, my boy's kicking it!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> No way...I'm going home to a cold one!   Then I'll ask her for a beer!





fitfabandfree said:


> That is just so wrong.



Are we married to the same woman?   

And FFF it is fun though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> No way...I'm going home to a cold one!   Then I'll ask her for a beer!





OH SNAAAAAAAAP!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Feb 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Seth is bringing all the music we listened to 30 years ago back up to the forefront!


Isn't Seth like 3 yrs old? How would he know what we listened to back 100yrs ago?


Jeff C. said:


> Western omelette w/english muffin and honey
> 
> 
> 
> Heyyyy Yara!!


Hey suga'


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Isn't Seth like 3 yrs old? How would he know what we listened to back 100yrs ago?
> 
> Hey suga'






How y'all been over on the coast???


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 15, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Are we married to the same woman?
> 
> And FFF it is fun though.



Fun can lead to trouble though.  At least for the poor married people.  Us single people can have all the fun we want!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 15, 2011)

Evenin`...


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 15, 2011)

Howdy Nic!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Evenin`...



 Back atcha Nic!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 15, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Howdy Nic!





How are you this evenin`, Miss 3F?


----------



## YaraDV. (Feb 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> How y'all been over on the coast???



We are doing great, thanks fir asking. How about yourself babe? Staying out of trouble?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> We are doing great, thanks fir asking. How about yourself babe? Staying out of trouble?




Doin fine, Thanks. Uhhhhh...stayin' out ofofofof....yeah...uh huh


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 15, 2011)

Howdy Jeff, and Yara.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy Jeff, and Yara.





Alright now, since Keebs ain't here...what you 'N bout???


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Alright now, since Keebs ain't here...what you 'N bout???





Just my normal onery self.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Just my normal onery self.



We would not have it any other way.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Just my normal onery self.



Cain't have ya out of character!!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> How are you this evenin`, Miss 3F?



Awesome as always.  Getting a little tired.  Looking forward to a great night of sleep.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> No way...I'm going home to a cold one!   Then I'll ask her for a beer!





fitfabandfree said:


> That is just so wrong.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Are we married to the same woman?
> 
> And FFF it is fun though.





Hooked On Quack said:


> OH SNAAAAAAAAP!!





fitfabandfree said:


> Fun can lead to trouble though.  At least for the poor married people.  Us single people can have all the fun we want!!!





fitfabandfree said:


> Awesome as always.  Getting a little tired.  Looking forward to a great night of sleep.


   I'm outta here also.  Niters all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2011)

This must be a FB night or sumpin


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 15, 2011)

Night Bob!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I'm outta here also.  Niters all.



Nite Bud!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Night Bob!



Wassup Awesomeaussie???


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> This must be a FB night or sumpin



Every night is a FB night and a GON night for me.  I'm a multi-tasker.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Nite Bud!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wassup Awesomeaussie???



Relaxing at the house, 

Waiting on the Miss Courtney, 


How is the bowling going?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 3:40 jackleg..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im a little slow... It took me 4 minutes to watch it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Every night is a FB night and a GON night for me.  I'm a multi-tasker.



I did the FB thing for a short time....



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Relaxing at the house,
> 
> Waiting on the Miss Courtney,
> 
> ...




Not....right now. I'm havin fits with a knee, although I did play a game wiff Jared one night sitting down


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Im a little slow... It took me 4 minutes to watch it!



BOSSMAN


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I did the FB thing for a short time....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am a huge FBer.  I'm always on it.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 15, 2011)

So who wants to hold Nicodemus down while i shave his beard off with one of his rock knives???


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2011)

It just didn't work for me for some reason or another


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> So who wants to hold Nicodemus down while i shave his beard off with one of his rock knives???


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 15, 2011)

Why couldn't i have married a trailer park queen instead of an edumacated woman? 
Me: I'm going to Alabama the last weekend of February to rabbit and snipe hunt, and then do some night fishin'. I don't care what else is going on.
Her: No you ain't. I'm in Arizona that weekend presenting at a nursing education conference, Jenny will be at a horse show, and Allie will be at winterguard practice. 
I need to go check out e-harmony......


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> So who wants to hold Nicodemus down while i shave his beard off with one of his rock knives???


You better practice with some live possums first. It's gonna get ugly.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> So who wants to hold Nicodemus down while i shave his beard off with one of his rock knives???





rhbama3 said:


> Why couldn't i have married a trailer park queen instead of an edumacated woman?
> Me: I'm going to Alabama the last weekend of February to rabbit and snipe hunt, and then do some night fishin'. I don't care what else is going on.
> Her: No you ain't. I'm in Arizona that weekend presenting at a nursing education conference, Jenny will be at a horse show, and Allie will be at winterguard practice.
> I need to go check out e-harmony......




Poll.....which of these two are more likely to get you KILLED...or wish you were dead????


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


>



Oh.....ummmm.... Hey there.... Buddy.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> So who wants to hold Nicodemus down while i shave his beard off with one of his rock knives???



I will need a gallon of liquid courage just to think about that one.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Oh.....ummmm.... Hey there.... Buddy.






Hey there, old friend!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I will need a gallon of liquid courage just to think about that one.



But its the new kinder, gentler Nic.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Why couldn't i have married a trailer park queen instead of an edumacated woman?
> Me: I'm going to Alabama the last weekend of February to rabbit and snipe hunt, and then do some night fishin'. I don't care what else is going on.
> Her: No you ain't. I'm in Arizona that weekend presenting at a nursing education conference, Jenny will be at a horse show, and Allie will be at winterguard practice.
> I need to go check out e-harmony......


 
You seem to have a penchant for live wires..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Relaxing at the house,
> 
> Waiting on the Miss Courtney,
> 
> ...




She just left da luv shak, should be home any minute . . .




BBQBOSS said:


> So who wants to hold Nicodemus down while i shave his beard off with one of his rock knives???





I'll grease up the Twista Mat, kick him in both his knees, and you shave him!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> But its the new kinder, gentler Nic.





Finally!!! Somebody believes me!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She just left da luv shak, should be home any minute . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ain`t no way!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey there, old friend!



Can i offer you a nice big slab of baby back ribs hickory wood smoked for about 6 hours??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Can i offer you a nice big slab of baby back ribs hickory wood smoked for about 6 hours??


 I'll drive em' down to him..


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Can i offer you a nice big slab of baby back ribs hickory wood smoked for about 6 hours??




DEAL!!!!!!!   



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll drive em' down to him..





NO!!! Don`T do it!! There won`t be enough left to interest an ant time he gits here!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll drive em' down to him..



Need a co-pilot???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> DEAL!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She just left da luv shak, should be home any minute . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 For the next week, I going to hear quack this and quack that. 


rhbama3 said:


> Why couldn't i have married a trailer park queen instead of an edumacated woman?
> Me: I'm going to Alabama the last weekend of February to rabbit and snipe hunt, and then do some night fishin'. I don't care what else is going on.
> Her: No you ain't. I'm in Arizona that weekend presenting at a nursing education conference, Jenny will be at a horse show, and Allie will be at winterguard practice.
> I need to go check out e-harmony......


Woody single section is cheaper.


Nicodemus said:


> Finally!!! Somebody believes me!!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 15, 2011)

Totally not fair that the single section no longer exists.  Just sayin... that could've been fun.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Totally not fair that the single section no longer exists. Just sayin... that could've been fun.


 
Here, we'll created a subsection right here in the driveler. Let me crank the music up. Hey Tripod, kill the overheads and hit the blacklight and the mirrorball.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 15, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Totally not fair that the single section no longer exists.  Just sayin... that could've been fun.



It was a sho nuf swingin good time!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here, we'll created a subsection right here in the driveler. Let me crank the music up. Hey Tripod, kill the overheads and hit the blacklight and the mirrorball.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> It was a sho nuf swingin good time!



I can just imagine.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Totally not fair that the single section no longer exists.  Just sayin... that could've been fun.





That's how I met my boyfriendzzzzzzz  . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>


 
Hey Jeff, you wanna run the lights, soundboard or effects??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's how I met my boyfriendzzzzzzz  . . .



Hayyyy girl, how you durnnnnn!?!?!?!?


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's how I met my boyfriendzzzzzzz  . . .



You could share ya know!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here, we'll created a subsection right here in the driveler. Let me crank the music up. Hey Tripod, kill the overheads and hit the blacklight and the mirrorball.



Overhead check
Blacklight  Check
Mirror ball Check


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> You could share ya know!


 
Quack, let her borrow Bobby for a few days..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quack, let her borrow Bobby for a few days..


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


>



I got my own Bobby!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> For the next week, I going to hear quack this and quack that.
> 
> Woody single section is cheaper.



Is that in Swap and Sell, member services, or hunting leases?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Overhead check
> Blacklight Check
> Mirror ball Check


 
Can you please hit the switch for the fog machine. Jeff is falling down on his job. In 3-2-1..........


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 15, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I got my own Bobby!



Oh do ya now?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 15, 2011)

Quacks Bobby is an actual live person though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Quacks Bobby is an actual live person though.


 
No batteries required.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quack, let her borrow Bobby for a few days..


 Before he does he needs to let Suzy ride in the back of Bobby's truck first!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Oh do ya now?





BBQBOSS said:


> Quacks Bobby is an actual live person though.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> No batteries required.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Jeff, you wanna run the lights, soundboard or effects??





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can you please hit the switch for the fog machine. Jeff is falling down on his job. In 3-2-1..........



 Yeah...I'd better take the effects.....I'm Color blind and can't hear worth a darn...and the effects will be self administerd in many cases


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>


 Leaving so soon??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 15, 2011)

Well im going to bed before this thread goes any further downhill and i get strike 3.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...I'd better take the effects.....I'm Color blind and can't hear worth a darn...and the effects will be self administerd in many cases


 
Cool, hit the laser's if you don't mind, and the strobes if you can reach the switch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well im going to bed before this thread goes any further downhill and i get strike 3.


 
You'd think as good as you can cook that you could grill or smoke your way out of at least one of those infractions..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You'd think as good as you can cook that you could grill or smoke your way out of at least one of those infractions..



Heck, the main cooking mod is the one who gave it to me!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hayyyy girl, how you durnnnnn!?!?!?!?




Hiyaaaaa Meat Man !!




fitfabandfree said:


> You could share ya know!



You need to come to "Sausage Fest" there's plenty to go around!!




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quack, let her borrow Bobby for a few days..




You think Bobby is up for the job??



BBQBOSS said:


> Quacks Bobby is an actual live person though.




He's big into midget wrasslin nowadays . . .



Miguel Cervantes said:


> No batteries required.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well im going to bed before this thread goes any further downhill and i get strike 3.



chicken!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You'd think as good as you can cook that you could grill or smoke your way out of at least one of those infractions..




Nuttin like a good smoke screen!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Heck, the main cooking mod is the one who gave it to me!


 
Musta not liked you outcookinhim......


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well im going to bed before this thread goes any further downhill and i get strike 3.






Jeff C. said:


>


Doode you're going to get butter, and salt all over the disco Ball!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Doode you're going to get butter, and salt all over the disco Ball!!




Just part of the effects


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 15, 2011)

OK, y'all kill the lights and the main switch to the stage equipment before you head out. I'm turnin in.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 15, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> chicken!



Dont make me take you to the back room with the naughty girls.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 15, 2011)

See yall later.  430 gonna come early


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, y'all kill the lights and the main switch to the stage equipment before you head out. I'm turnin in.





BBQBOSS said:


> See yall later.  430 gonna come early




Good timing....


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Dont make me take you to the back room with the naughty girls.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 15, 2011)

I am outta here too.  See y'all in the morning!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Just part of the effects


Smoke, and mirrors!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, y'all kill the lights and the main switch to the stage equipment before you head out. I'm turnin in.


Later Spar.........Oh yeah.......MC!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2011)

Nobody wanna play wit me ??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 15, 2011)

Night BBQboss, Fit, and MC.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nobody wanna play wit me ??


You still got a drum of peanut oil??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 15, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You still got a drum of peanut oil??



You know he does.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You still got a drum of peanut oil??





threeleggedpigmy said:


> You know he does.





Yup, just get nekkid and jump right in!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 15, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> I am outta here too.  See y'all in the morning!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Yup, just get nekkid and jump right in!!




Gettin SLIPPERY in here

Catch y'all later!!!


----------



## slip (Feb 15, 2011)

what did i walk in on...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Gettin SLIPPERY in here
> 
> Catch y'all later!!!





Awwww man, we were gonna fry up some fish with the leftover oil . . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yup, just get nekkid and jump right in!!


nekkid???!! I thought I was going to get to show off my new leopard print thong!!



Jeff C. said:


> Gettin SLIPPERY in here
> 
> Catch y'all later!!!


Later Jeffro!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 15, 2011)

slip said:


> what did i walk in on...






Hooked On Quack said:


> Awwww man, we were gonna fry up some fish with the leftover oil . . .


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 15, 2011)

This one can not end soon enough


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> This one can not end soon enough





Later bud!!

Got my phone fixed!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Later bud!!
> 
> Got my phone fixed!


Not giving up on you, just the thread. Almost time for a new one. 

How did you fix he phone?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Not giving up on you, just the thread. Almost time for a new one.


We'll leave it up to the folks in the morning!!........They have the big coffee cups!!

Night Folks!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 15, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> We'll leave it up to the folks in the morning!!........They have the big coffee cups!!
> 
> Night Folks!!



Night MItch


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Not giving up on you, just the thread. Almost time for a new one.
> 
> How did you fix he phone?





Did what you said!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Did what you said!!



Oh now you gone and done it.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 15, 2011)

Hat's off to the new 2011 SI swimsuit cover model!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Oh now you gone and done it.





Seems to of worked??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hat's off to the new 2011 SI swimsuit cover model!!



Pics please, I need a new avatar!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 15, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hat's off to the new 2011 SI swimsuit cover model!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 15, 2011)

good night, peeps!
Last one out, start a new thread!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> good night, peeps!
> Last one out, start a new thread!



Night Robert   The single section was in the old swap and sell.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pics please, I need a new avatar!!


PM sent!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> PM sent!!




holy cow !



Sweet Baby Jesus!!



i don't see nuttin??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2011)

Well alright then, gonna finish my Dean Koontz book, see ya'll in da moaning!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well alright then, gonna finish my Dean Koontz book, see ya'll in da moaning!!



Night Quack, Til the morning Brother.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well alright then, gonna finish my Dean Koontz book, see ya'll in da moaning!!


Get warm, and fuzzy wid ya book!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Night Quack, Til the morning Brother.


Time to set the alarm clock, and call it a night!!........Night Folks!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 16, 2011)

well nothing smells better than a fresh new Driveler in the morning...so I'll start a pot of coffee!


----------

